# Adex Contest - Win a free Adex



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

_EDIT: No more submissions. Please vote above for the street setup you think deserves to win._

edit (1/24 2:50PM MST): The topic is now open. Feel free to post your setup picture. The entries will be cut off after the first 20 submissions.

edit (1/24 3:35PM MST): Topic temporarily closed to new entries. We are already up to 17 submissions! I'll re-open this topic later tonight so that some of those who don't always visit this site during the day will have a chance at getting in on the last few entries.

edit (1/25 2:00AM MST): Topic opened again. 3 more entries needed.

edit (1/25 12:30PM MST): The poll is up. Please vote for the setup you think should win. The poll will run for 2 weeks. *It ends on February 8th at midnight.*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

CAN I POST NOW AND ADD PICS WHEN I GET HOME :0 :0


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here my setup minus the batteries currently


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

blueouija- nice shit homie. i dont have the pics of my pumps painted and various parts


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2008, 04:50 PM~9773967
> *blueouija-  nice shit homie.  i dont have the pics of my pumps painted and various parts
> *



thanks bro...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## morebounce la (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 24 2008, 02:49 PM~9773950
> *CAN I POST NOW AND ADD PICS WHEN I GET HOME :0 :0
> *


Nope, sorry. First 20 people to post with a picture of their setup. I'll have to check edit times too.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

i need 1 bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

what defines a "street" setup as opposed to a show setup? Some street guys have pretty clean setups!

Props to Andy for sponsoring such a cool contest as well


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)




----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 24 2008, 03:00 PM~9774053
> *what defines a "street" setup as opposed to a show setup?  Some street guys have pretty clean setups!
> 
> Props to Andy for sponsoring such a cool contest as well
> *


I think the idea was to give those with setups that weren't necessarily put together by professionals a shot at winning. Street ride can still be really subjective though so we will probably have to leave that up to everyone when they vote. The poll question will probably be something along the lines of "Which street setup do you think deserves to win".


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Here is my setup, 64 Impala SS

Three ADEX's


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

MIlkweeds setup


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

_Edit by LayitLow: I just noticed you posted more than once. Only one pic per person so I only took the first picture from your first post in here._


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

_edit by LayItLow: I only took your first entry._


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

_edit by LayItLow: I only took your first entry._


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got this


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

it gets no street then that


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w193/teamrod/DSCN0553.jpg :biggrin: 







:biggrin: 
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w193/teamrod/DSCN0568.jpg

i need that dump-or was it i need a dump?!?!! lol 


edit by LayItLow: One pic is good. Thanks.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Already up to 17 submissions! I'll re-open this topic later tonight so that some of those who don't always visit this site during the day will have a chance at getting in on the last few entries. (no edits to current posts between now and when the topic reopens will be accepted either).


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Here is the only pic of mine :tears:
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/006/setup%20mikes.jpg


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Since we can't edit


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

It's tough weather to vote for nicest pic and set up, or the pics that need an ADEX. 
hno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 24 2008, 02:49 PM~9773953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 24 2008, 03:17 PM~9774196
> *i got this
> 
> 
> ...


i need a new adex camera :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 25 2008, 09:26 AM~9780188
> *It's tough weather to vote for nicest pic and set up, or the pics that need an ADEX.
> hno:
> *


Agreed!!! I think Blueouija has posted the nicest but, S10lifted [/B]NEEDS*an adex to go in his daily driver :biggrin:*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

_Edit by LayItLow: Just a note that this entry was the cut off point. Any entries after this one won't be in the poll._


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well dam this sucks...i waited like 3 hours to post my pic last night and ended up having to go to bed cause the topic was locked now i think im # 21 damit lol


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 10:46 AM~9780500
> *well dam this sucks...i waited like 3 hours to post my pic last night and ended up having to go to bed cause the topic was locked now i think im # 21 damit lol
> *


If you vote for S10lifted it'll make you feel better :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 07:46 AM~9780500
> *well dam this sucks...i waited like 3 hours to post my pic last night and ended up having to go to bed cause the topic was locked now i think im # 21 damit lol
> *


:no: 6 HRS WAITIN FOR IT TO BE OPENED :no: THINKIN THE NEXT TIME I HIT REFRESH IT'LL WORK :no:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 24 2008, 04:58 PM~9774033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


by far the best :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

UNDER CONSTRUCTION. :uh:  










THIS PITURE IS TO GIVE YOU AN IDEA OF STANDING UP THE PUMPS. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 25 2008, 08:00 AM~9780580
> *:no: 6 HRS WAITIN FOR IT TO BE OPENED  :no: THINKIN THE NEXT TIME I HIT REFRESH IT'LL WORK :no:
> *


What time you went to bed? I even text u at 6am so u can log back on...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

84 coupe uce sacramento


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 25 2008, 08:09 AM~9780621
> *What time you went to bed? I even text u at 6am so u can log back on...
> *


NEVER GOT NO TEXT :dunno: I GONE ONE FROM 80 OLDS AT ABOUT 6:30 WIT SOME TIDDAYS ON IT :0 :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

STREET SETUP, ROLL EVERY DAY WITH THIS  NO TRAILERS, STREET DRIVEN :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2008, 09:07 AM~9780609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE MY TRUNK SHOT ON THE YELLOW CADDIE :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 25 2008, 11:36 AM~9780827
> *STREET SETUP, ROLL EVERY DAY WITH THIS  NO TRAILERS, STREET DRIVEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow another rider with pink :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i wonder if there going to count the setups who already have ADEX


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 12:09 PM~9781062
> *i wonder if there going to count the setups who already have ADEX
> *


im sure they will............ they could use a free one too


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

waited all damn night for this to open, guess I'll post it anyway.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

hope im not too late


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My street ride! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Keep posting, you never know what could happen.. :0 Who cares if its already hit 20.. POST THE PICS!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Sorry to everyone who didn't make the first 20 cutoff. The polls only allow 20 entries so we had to have a limit. Andy has said he'll probably be doing more contests in the future so make sure you keep an eye out for those. You might get a chance then.

Anyways, the poll will be up shortly.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex 
hope someone who cant already afford one wins one


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 10:47 AM~9781814
> *11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex
> hope someone who cant already afford one wins one*


uffin: uffin: 
also is it one entry per member?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 25 2008, 01:06 PM~9781537
> *hope im not too late
> 
> 
> ...


hey that looks like my old setup :0


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 PM~9781814
> *11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex
> hope someone who cant already afford one wins one
> *


THAT'S JUST THE WAY IT IS. BUT SOME PEOPLE PUT TOGETHER SOME CLEAN SETUPS WITHOUT ADEX'Z EVEN THOUGH THEY CAN AFFORD IT.


GOOD IDEA THOUGH WITH THE CONTEST THOUGH.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 25 2008, 10:42 AM~9781786
> *Sorry to everyone who didn't make the first 20 cutoff. The polls only allow 20 entries so we had to have a limit. Andy has said he'll probably be doing more contests in the future so make sure you keep an eye out for those. You might get a chance then.
> 
> Anyways, the poll will be up shortly.
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 11:47 AM~9781814
> *11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex
> hope someone who cant already afford one wins one
> *


GOOD POINT


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 25 2008, 11:49 AM~9781826
> *uffin:  uffin:
> also is it one entry per member?
> *


I posted pic's for the members of my club :biggrin: If they win they get the ADEX :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So who wants to buy my vote????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

nice i got entered :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 PM~9781814
> *11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex
> hope someone who cant already afford one wins one
> *



Its not that some people can afford Adex's, its that some people Sacrifice and save there money until they can afford to buy them!!!

At least thats what i had to do, to get mine.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Fifty8_@Jan 25 2008, 08:46 AM~9780905
> *LOVE MY TRUNK SHOT ON THE YELLOW CADDIE :biggrin:
> *


To bad your trunk in the yellow caddie... don't look like that any more.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 25 2008, 11:36 AM~9782115
> *Its not that some people can afford Adex's, its that some people Sacrifice and save there money until they can afford to buy them!!!
> 
> At least thats what i had to do, to get mine.
> *


It dont hurt to try and win one though homie uffin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 02:47 PM~9781814
> *11 of the 20 looks to already have an adex
> hope someone who cant already afford one wins one
> *


true


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

a few cars dont look like street setups lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i feel like im in vegas. COME ON ADEX lol


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 01:11 PM~9782413
> *a few cars dont look like street setups lol
> *


I just took the first 20 so the voters get to decide who should win.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 12:16 PM~9782448
> *i feel like im in vegas.  COME ON ADEX  lol
> *


man homie that was last night when i was refreshin ever 2 minuts :around: :around:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Vote for someone who needs it, not someone who already has 3 or 4.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ricndaregal- what up homie ur winning currently lol. COME ON ADEX , THROW ME AN ADEX AWW SHIT SNAKE EYES LOL

whens the voting suppose to end?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

vote for me :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

I posted this in BC fest and I will say it here as well

If i win I will be raffling it off at our next car show for *free *to a local rider who needs it.

thats right free, 

andy is helping us out by sponsoring this forum and giving away a great dump. and i figure if i win then i will be albe to help a local guy here in BC.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 25 2008, 03:45 PM~9782656
> *I posted this in BC fest and I will say it here as well
> 
> If i win I will be raffling it off  at our next car show for free to a local rider who needs it.
> ...



good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 12:47 PM~9782664
> *good deal :thumbsup:
> *



thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 25 2008, 12:45 PM~9782656
> *I posted this in BC fest and I will say it here as well
> 
> If i win I will be raffling it off  at our next car show for free to a local rider who needs it.
> ...


thats cool uffin: 

i gotta get me a piston pump before this summer so this would help me out a lot with it uffin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 25 2008, 11:00 AM~9780580
> *:no: 6 HRS WAITIN FOR IT TO BE OPENED  :no: THINKIN THE NEXT TIME I HIT REFRESH IT'LL WORK :no:
> *



dam that sucks...hey atleast we got in :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 01:11 PM~9782839
> *dam that sucks...hey atleast we got in :biggrin:
> *


CHUUCH!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 25 2008, 11:00 AM~9780580
> *:no: 6 HRS WAITIN FOR IT TO BE OPENED  :no: THINKIN THE NEXT TIME I HIT REFRESH IT'LL WORK :no:
> *



dam that sucks...hey atleast we got in :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

maybe they should ask to see the odometer on each car in about a 6 month time frame.....then you will see who was out ridin their street cars.....lol


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2008, 02:22 PM~9782939
> *maybe they should ask to see the odometer on each car in about a 6 month time frame.....then you will see who was out ridin their street cars.....lol
> *


SNOW AND ICE IN THE KY AND 187 REGAL STILL RIDIN THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:0 HIGH HITTER ORLANDO APPROVED :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 24 2008, 02:58 PM~9774033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 03:11 PM~9782413
> *a few cars dont look like street setups lol
> *


YOU RIGHT ABOUT THAT ONE! I JUST FRIED MY CANDLE 2 NITES AGO! I "NEED" IT!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Jan 25 2008, 04:36 PM~9783046
> *:0 HIGH HITTER ORLANDO APPROVED :thumbsup:
> *


thanx Dan.......and yes this was a street ryder


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

DO THE VOTERS DECIDE ON WHO THEY "THINK" & THEN DO ANDY MAKE A DECISION ON HIS OWN! OR WHOEVER WINS THE POLL GETS IT?:dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jan 25 2008, 12:34 PM~9782576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always have and always will be a street rider uffin: 

holdin it down at the gangs to grace show  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=q4juKbaydco


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Jan 25 2008, 12:34 PM~9782102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


co-sign


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so whod everybody vote for,the best looking setup or the one who looked like they couldnt afford an adex in the first place?

Seems to me when you got a bunch of money into your trunk and already got 4 adexs, you dont need another handed to you,lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit my homie just tried to vote for me and it said error youre not allow to vote lol whats up with that one lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I have an empty trunk right now heres my old setup not the prettiest but got the job done lol


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

187 regal been rollin.....


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 25 2008, 03:22 PM~9783337
> *187 regal been rollin.....
> 
> 
> ...


got my vote he doesn't have an adex as well as he rides the Fuck outta his car


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:40 AM~9782153
> *To bad your trunk in the yellow caddie... don't look like that any more.
> *


yea, what happened to it?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i was on line for about 7 hrs last night waiting.... oh well, heres the setup anyway. just wired it up and took the pic last night. :biggrin: didnt get the front hose on yet :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck 41chev you got my vote homie :biggrin: keep putting it down for that bay big dawg


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 25 2008, 03:37 PM~9783416
> *Good luck 41chev you got my vote homie :biggrin: keep putting it down for that bay big dawg
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

i just logged on from work and i'm eastern time so maybe i can be an exeption?............................heres a pic any way built by myself.............a adex would look really nice :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 25 2008, 05:35 PM~9783406
> *i was on line for about 7 hrs last night waiting.... oh well, heres the setup anyway. just wired it up and took the pic last night. :biggrin:  didnt get the front hose on yet :0
> 
> 
> ...


very nice wayne


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

DAMN FELLOWS NICE SET UPS GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YA


____________
STYLISTICS C.C BALTIMORE


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Jay!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 25 2008, 02:35 PM~9783406
> *i was on line for about 7 hrs last night waiting.... oh well, heres the setup anyway. just wired it up and took the pic last night. :biggrin:  didnt get the front hose on yet :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Hands down the best 2 pump set up I ever seen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 25 2008, 05:35 PM~9783406
> *i was on line for about 7 hrs last night waiting.... oh well, heres the setup anyway. just wired it up and took the pic last night. :biggrin:  didnt get the front hose on yet :0
> 
> 
> ...


like the hold downs :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 06:32 PM~9783826
> *like the hold downs :thumbsup:
> *


whatsup mike..im sitting here at work lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i waited last night for a long ass time too but i fool gotta go to work in the morning here smy setup still not done missing the oil coolers! my 1950 chevy deluxe she would look good on some adexs!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

True street setup. Back yard built..no shop. No Adex in this setup. I'd like to see someone get it that doesnt have one.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 25 2008, 05:15 PM~9784109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree  I think it should go to a youngin thats never had one


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Jan 25 2008, 07:18 PM~9784125
> *I agree    I think it should go to a youngin thats never had one
> *



that would be me :0


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

you make a piont, i also believe that the adex should go to someone who doesnt have one, who maybe cant afford one. just my 2 cents!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 25 2008, 07:15 PM~9784109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn my work computer wouldnt let me post pics..... :angry: ....Well my old monte setup was alright and my 61 setup wasnt to bad either.....Owell maybe next time ill be able to post pics.... 
















Heres a couple setups i did for some people....I guess you can say i like the copper bar look.... :biggrin:


----------



## VANE$$A (Nov 17, 2007)

OK I DID MY LIL VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Too bad the entry is over, I could post an adex between the boobs pic.. :0 :0 A shoe in for votes...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 25 2008, 09:07 PM~9784857
> *Too bad the entry is over, I could post an adex between the boobs pic..  :0  :0  A shoe in for votes...
> *


post anyway :cheesy:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

I guess I'll have to get the wife to hop in the trunk then...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 25 2008, 09:13 PM~9784896
> *I guess I'll have to get the wife to hop in the trunk then...
> *


 :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Most of those do not look like street rides. How bout giving the adex to someone struggling to come up not someone already making it.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 25 2008, 12:11 PM~9781071
> *im sure they will............ they could use a free one too
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 02:46 PM~9783481
> *very nice wayne
> *


thanks for the props :biggrin: 

there are a lot of nice setups posted up in here! :thumbsup: 
lots of deserving people, and you are deff. one of them.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

GOOD LUCK MILKWEED


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## LADY LINCOLN (Jan 26, 2008)

Wheres my girls at? :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

FUCK I wanted to enter this contest  I seen it last night but it got closed for a while then reopened no fair


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 25 2008, 11:47 PM~9785940
> *FUCK I wanted to enter this contest  I seen it last night but it got closed for a while then reopened no fair
> *


you can always vote for me :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Fuck heres a pic anyway now wires everything is hidden :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 10:54 PM~9785999
> *you can always vote for me :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:02 AM~9786076
> *Fuck heres a pic anyway now wires everything is hidden :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that is dam clean


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 11:05 PM~9786106
> *that is dam clean
> *


This is a back yard built lowrider also


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 26 2008, 12:09 AM~9786136
> *This is a back yard built lowrider also
> *


as ive said before...dam clean lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 24 2008, 04:49 PM~9773953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats f'n nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww fuck im still at 13, where the love at lol, i already got screwed out of 2 votes cuz it said they couldnt vote lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2008, 07:57 AM~9788002
> *aww fuck im still at 13,  where the love at lol,  i already got screwed out of 2 votes cuz it said they couldnt vote lol
> *


I'll take care of it I got more than one screen name  :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 26 2008, 06:03 AM~9788016
> *I'll take care of it I got more than one screen name   :biggrin:
> *



sorry it would let me do it


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 26 2008, 08:07 AM~9788021
> *sorry it would let me do it
> *


you mean wouldn't?


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 25 2008, 11:22 AM~9780399
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is a street ride... driven over 14 hours one way mutiple times a year  Just because of looks doesnt mean its not a street ride.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Never been To a shop!!!!!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2008, 04:22 PM~9782939
> *maybe they should ask to see the odometer on each car in about a 6 month time frame.....then you will see who was out ridin their street cars.....lol
> *


Thats sounds like a great idea. This is my daily


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i hear ya homie.....i drive the shit out of mine homie....everywhere....to the grocery store, the restaurant, i just dont see a point in buildin it and just lettin it sit.....gotta ride it till the wheels fall off......lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

she handles the high speeds well in the lolo....i think i have had her around 100 before she starts to hate it.....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 26 2008, 07:15 AM~9788131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

I DONT HAVE AN ADEX, EITHER! ITS A L.A SQUARE!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

help fill my trunk!!! i need a dump!! lol


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 26 2008, 02:05 AM~9785193
> *Most of those do not look like street rides. How bout giving the adex to someone struggling
> *




looks like you struggling to decide which rims you wanna smash on each day ..


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

both of mine are street rides-but i think the idea of the winner being someone who needs it or lives the other side of the world-oz etc would be the most deserved-as its a dam nightmare trying to build a lowrider in cost/knowledge etc when you live such a long way from where it all began!.

ps-i live along way away-oh and i need a dump/complete setup too!! ha ha ha


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Arkansas's even farther away.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2008, 12:57 PM~9788898
> *Arkansas's even farther away.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 26 2008, 12:57 PM~9788898
> *Arkansas's even farther away.
> *


DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA IS PRETTY FAR ,TOO!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I gotta say I love my Adex. I have two chrome and polished super duties. No better valve. Just pissed I had to come outta my pocket so much for em. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I voted for 187 regal, he drives his shit all the time(daily) so that to me is worthy of an adex, besides most of these setups already have adex's his setup does not and sure could use one!

"CHROME DONT GET YA HOME".....RUSS


^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

vote for ricndaregal...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thanks for the votes......i sure could use an adex......it would be put to good use thats for sure......


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Lots of nice setups to choose from in here...  




Just a small plug for the build up topic on my car...


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2008, 06:31 PM~9791522
> *thanks for the votes......i sure could use an adex......it would be put to good use thats for sure......
> *


yes u could chipper !!! lmao


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted for the 187 REGAL cuz Russ is one cool guy :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 26 2008, 10:00 PM~9792122
> *I voted for the 187 REGAL cuz Russ is one cool guy :biggrin:
> *


x2 russ is the coolest guy I know :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

i voted for aaron..he's a dork..but we supposed to be voting on setups not how cool someone is.. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

x2


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 26 2008, 08:31 PM~9791522
> *thanks for the votes......i sure could use an adex......it would be put to good use thats for sure......
> *


I voted for you so that hopefully with the adex you can keep your cross member from hitting the ground when your chippin :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.





TO THOSE OF YOU WHO DID NOT GET TO ENTER, THERE WILL BE MORE CONTESTS IN THE FUTURE. 



SO STAY PREPARED AND HAVE PICS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

187 regal (russ) has deffinately got my vote real cool guy and 100% RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jan 26 2008, 08:00 PM~9792122
> *I voted for the 187 REGAL cuz Russ is one cool guy :biggrin:
> *


x3 Good Luck Russ. :thumbsup:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

all this voting makes me sad!!-hell i even voted for him (187 REGAL !)

is there no love out there for mr teamrod?!?! lol 

i just need the happiness in my life!!! not the adex now!!! lol :biggrin: 

i am going to hide back under the stairs now!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 26 2008, 11:39 PM~9792870
> *i voted for aaron..he's a dork..but we supposed to be voting on setups not how cool someone is.. :biggrin:
> *



yeah really jeeze if it were coolest person contest id loose for sure :roflmao:

well looks like im loosing anyway cause somehow being cool makes your setup cleaner ? lmao

man if only i were cool my shit would have have 100 votes :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jan 26 2008, 11:39 PM~9792870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3 He got my vote too.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

I voted for the 187 regal...The pumps are shitty but the Hardlines are pretty fucking NICE!!! The adex will make it look alot better...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

When is this over


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 27 2008, 05:25 PM~9797540
> *I voted for the 187 regal...The pumps are shitty but the Hardlines are pretty fucking NICE!!! The adex will make it look alot better...
> *


Same here ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 27 2008, 07:25 PM~9797540
> *I voted for the 187 regal...The pumps are shitty but the Hardlines are pretty fucking NICE!!! The adex will make it look alot better...
> *


what my hardlines arent nice? :uh: 

lmao


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 27 2008, 07:48 PM~9797722
> *what my hardlines arent nice?  :uh:
> 
> lmao
> *


Bro we can only vote once...Your set up is nice I am not saying that at all...but just the look at 187 regal hardlines.Your doesnt compete..Thats alot of work in that one..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 27 2008, 08:47 PM~9798177
> *Bro we can only vote once...Your set up is nice I am not saying that at all...but just the look at 187 regal hardlines.Your doesnt compete..Thats alot of work in that one..
> *



lol i was kidding.....and mine dont compete to a bear trunk? wow 
its cool i dont care..this is not really a vote for the best setup contest...its vote for your friends contest lol

if i won id just make a quick few bills from it anyway lmao....its a shame those hardlines would have to be redone for that adex 

guess i should have posted the START of my new setup :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Jan 24 2008, 03:28 PM~9774292
> *http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w193/teamrod/DSCN0553.jpg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


do you need me to come n wire it up again for ya lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 27 2008, 10:51 PM~9798699
> *lol i was kidding.....and mine dont compete to an bear trunk? wow
> its cool i dont care..this is not really a vote for the best setup contest...its vote for your friends contest lol
> 
> ...


oh yea, thats it. 

think about it, the contest is for a adex dump, something that some of these cars dont have, like 187 regal's.

you may drive your car on the street, but that dosent look like a regular street setup. you have adex's and a show looking setup. 
this is for the best street setup. give the street cars a chance and quit whining. damn!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 27 2008, 11:49 PM~9799618
> *oh yea, thats it.
> 
> think about it, the contest is for a adex dump, something that some of these cars dont have, like 187 regal's.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

onesexy95fleetwood,your setup is bad ass, more like show in my eyes, dont sellyourself short, thats a goodthing!  

i know russ is street to the fullest, i would be willing to bet you he drives his car twice as much as you. (No offense)  Hell i bet he 3 wheels when snow is on the ground! He is the (almighty rider)! He is always on the switch and always riding rain or snow no matter how close or far, his setup is street looking and street used,im just going off what i know, i like yours and true S mikes setup for show, its more show!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Jan 27 2008, 05:49 AM~9794260
> *all this voting makes me sad!!-hell i even voted for him (187 REGAL !)
> 
> is there no love out there for mr teamrod?!?! lol
> ...


cheer up,your ride is looking tight! :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i want that adex


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:biggrin: God damn this shit is starting to get amusing


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 27 2008, 11:49 PM~9799618
> *oh yea, thats it.
> 
> think about it, the contest is for a adex dump, something that some of these cars dont have, like 187 regal's.
> ...


look closer, those are italians, and yes it was built for the street//// when i owned it, it never made it to shows, just cruises and the store, work, hywy, gas stations, movie rental place, ect. 

i agree he needs to stop whining though, he aint gonna win fo show. but it is a street set up


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

thats what im talmbout



> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 24 2008, 04:58 PM~9774033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 28 2008, 08:06 AM~9801346
> *thats what im talmbout
> *


x2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 28 2008, 12:59 AM~9800190
> *look closer, those are italians, and yes it was built for the street//// when i owned it, it never made it to shows, just cruises and the store, work, hywy, gas stations, movie rental place, ect.
> 
> i agree he needs to stop whining though, he aint gonna win fo show. but it is a street set up
> *


im not whining im bored at working :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 27 2008, 11:49 PM~9799618
> *oh yea, thats it.
> 
> think about it, the contest is for a adex dump, something that some of these cars dont have, like 187 regal's.
> ...



i dont have adexs ? what the hell? lol if i had adexs i wouldnt have entered this...this contest was SUPPOSED to be for the best STREET setup....not a POPULARITY contest....

but hey thanks for the props on my setup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:24 AM~9799937
> *onesexy95fleetwood,your setup is bad ass, more like show in my eyes, dont sellyourself short, thats a goodthing!
> 
> i know russ is street to the fullest, i would be willing to bet you he drives his car twice as much as you. (No offense)    Hell i bet he 3 wheels when snow is on the ground!  He is the (almighty rider)!  He is always on the switch and always riding rain or snow no matter how close or far, his setup is street looking and street used,im just going off what i know, i like yours and true S mikes setup for show, its more show!
> *


oh im not worried like i said im just bored at work and figured id point a few things out i felt were amusing lol..........and honestly man i just drove my car to work in 10 degree weather...i drive my car all year long if i can....i wont drive it in the snow because for 1 we dont get snow very often...and 2 if we do get snow it brings out the idiot in every single driver in this area :uh: the town shut down last week of the roads have 1/8" ice on it lol.....but as far as riding and hitting switches and show vs street i believe my ride fits into all 4 of those ....i just hate losing to something not the quality of my street setup....

losing to lac life, blueouija , grimms, or soloco would be fine with me cause there setups are bad ass....even though a few already have adexs lol


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 07:47 AM~9801668
> *i dont have adexs ? what the hell? lol if i had adexs i wouldnt have entered this...this contest was SUPPOSED to be for the best STREET setup....not a POPULARITY contest....
> 
> but hey thanks for the props on my setup
> *



because one or two people say im a cool ass dude now its a popularity contest......wow....whats in the water down there....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 09:58 AM~9801710
> *because one or two people say im a cool ass dude now its a popularity contest......wow....whats in the water down there....lol
> *



it is because if it were really for best street setup yours would be half the votes i have...

:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 09:55 AM~9801699
> *oh im not worried  like i said im just bored at work and figured id point a few things out i felt were amusing lol..........and honestly man i just drove my car to work in 10 degree weather...i drive my car all year long if i can....i wont drive it in the snow because for 1 we dont get snow very often...and 2 if we do get snow it brings out the idiot in every single driver in this area  :uh:  the town shut down last week of the roads have 1/8" ice on it lol.....but as far as riding and hitting switches and show vs street i believe my ride fits into all 4 of those ....i just hate losing to something not the quality of my street setup....
> 
> losing to  lac life,blueouija , grimms,  or soloco would be fine with me cause there setups are bad ass....even though a few already have adexs lol
> *


those are way better than 187_regal's setup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 28 2008, 10:05 AM~9801737
> *those are way better than 187_regal's setup
> *


and way better than mine


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 07:55 AM~9801699
> *oh im not worried  like i said im just bored at work and figured id point a few things out i felt were amusing lol..........and honestly man i just drove my car to work in 10 degree weather...i drive my car all year long if i can....i wont drive it in the snow because for 1 we dont get snow very often...and 2 if we do get snow it brings out the idiot in every single driver in this area  :uh:  the town shut down last week of the roads have 1/8" ice on it lol.....but as far as riding and hitting switches and show vs street i believe my ride fits into all 4 of those ....i just hate losing to something not the quality of my street setup....
> 
> losing to lac life, blueouija , grimms,  or soloco would be fine with me cause there setups are bad ass....even though a few already have adexs lol
> *



lets talk about amusing...its amusing to sit back and listen to you cry about this. Its a simple contest. some people like my setup and others dont but i wont get on here and cry about it. Its not a big deal, gary said there will be more contests so if you dont win or i dont win we can try again. thats how it works. I could have built in my trunk but my car isnt as new as yours i needed new things like a motor, paint, and to redo my leather seats. its all good we do this stuff for the same reasons. i love to lowride and you do too, it doesnt make things better hating on one another.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9801739
> *and way better than mine
> *


but yours is nice too homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9801740
> *lets talk about amusing...its amusing to sit back and listen to you cry about this. Its a simple contest. some people like my setup and others dont but i wont get on here and cry about it. Its not a big deal, gary said there will be more contests so if you dont win or i dont win we can try again. thats how it works. I could have built in my trunk but my car isnt as new as yours i needed new things like a motor, paint, and to redo my leather seats. its all good we do this stuff for the same reasons. i love to lowride and you do too, it doesnt make things better hating on one another.
> *




its friendly competition that drives us all


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 08:05 AM~9801736
> *it is because if it were really for best street setup yours would be half the votes i have...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i mean i could be an asshole and sit here and pick some stuff apart, but i dont like doin that. dude this is what it boils down too, i know that my set up dont compare to lac life. but look at how many cars already have adex's. i think that comes into play more than you know. some people like nice mini truckin lookin set ups with all kinds of crazy shit going on in the trunk and others like the simple plain lookin setups. I mean look at the other 19 setups, thats 19 different flavors and everyone has votes. now either that means that some people voting are blind or everyone likes different stuff. Different strokes for different folks.....thats life.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 10:11 AM~9801762
> *i mean i could be an asshole and sit here and pick some stuff apart, but i dont like doin that. dude this is what it boils down too, i know that my set up dont compare to lac life. but look at how many cars already have adex's. i think that comes into play more than you know. some people like nice mini truckin lookin set ups with all kinds of crazy shit going on in the trunk and others like the simple plain lookin setups. I mean look at the other 19 setups, thats 19 different flavors and everyone has votes. now either that means that some people voting are blind or everyone likes different stuff. Different strokes for different folks.....thats life.....
> *



very true...like i said friendly competition drives us all.....but i dont have adexs or 60 friends on layitlow lol.... :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam server double post


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 AM~9801740
> *lets talk about amusing...its amusing to sit back and listen to you cry about this. Its a simple contest. some people like my setup and others dont but i wont get on here and cry about it. Its not a big deal, gary said there will be more contests so if you dont win or i dont win we can try again. thats how it works. I could have built in my trunk but my car isnt as new as yours i needed new things like a motor, paint, and to redo my leather seats. its all good we do this stuff for the same reasons. i love to lowride and you do too, it doesnt make things better hating on one another.
> *


He didn't build his car he won't understand


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 28 2008, 10:32 AM~9801857
> *He didn't build his car he won't understand
> *


woa just cause i didnt 100% do all the work on my caddy i did on my lincoln..motor, interior, setup, just never got the paint...yeah it wasnt AS clean but i did it all and i know how it is....as far as my caddy goes i did do the setup in this car...yes it was cut when i bought it but fuck dont mean i didnt do anything to it or not understand how it us to build your own shit...you know better than that


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man forget this contest it seems like its who has the best adex setup.
and everyone who dont got one thinks they deserve it more then the next guy.
i dont need it i just was bored and entered.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

looks like a pissing contest between 187 and onesexy95 :0 :0 :0 :0 

all i could say is who ever gets it, i hope they put it to real use.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 28 2008, 10:53 AM~9801926
> *man forget this contest it seems like its who has the best adex setup.
> and everyone who dont got one thinks they deserve it more then the next guy.
> i dont need it i just was bored and entered.
> *



lol yep...its just a friendly competition :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 09:01 AM~9801954
> *lol yep...its just a friendly competition  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 28 2008, 09:00 AM~9801950
> *looks like a pissing contest between 187 and onesexy95 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> all i could say is who ever gets it, i hope they put it to real use.
> *



haha no shit huh?
imagine winning a super duty and not put it to use!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 28 2008, 11:00 AM~9801950
> *looks like a pissing contest between 187 and onesexy95 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> all i could say is who ever gets it, i hope they put it to real use.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Having friends is part of what its about. I voted for Aaron because I like his setup..clean..street..also voted for him because he's my homie. 

If I had a second vote I'd vote for 187regal. I know that guy rides his shit all the time and I believe he would love to have it. 

No need in voting for someone who is running one already or not going to use it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

lac life cruises his shit all the time


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 28 2008, 11:47 AM~9802646
> *lac life cruises his shit all the time
> *


And his shit is CLEAN..but really who do you think would enjoy it..appreciate it more? I guy that has 3 polished, gold plated ones...or a guy that doesnt have one..  

If 187regal wins...are you going to use it?


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER+Jan 28 2008, 12:47 PM~9802646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but you have to realize some people are trying to build other cars


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 12:53 PM~9802683
> *And his shit is CLEAN..but really who do you think would enjoy it..appreciate it more? I guy that has 3 polished, gold plated ones...or a guy that doesnt have one..
> 
> If 187regal wins...are you going to use it?
> *


i see what you mean but he is building another ride also and could really use a new single adex :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 28 2008, 11:55 AM~9802695
> *thanx homie
> yea but you have to realize some people are trying to build other cars
> *


lol exactly my point..  
Being able to afford to buy an Adex is out of reach for alot of people. You building another ride and already got one that is SUPER clean.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 28 2008, 11:57 AM~9802715
> *i see what you mean but he is building another ride also and could really use a new single adex :0
> *


Must be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 12:58 PM~9802719
> *lol exactly my point..
> Being able to afford to buy an Adex is out of reach for alot of people. You building another ride and already got one that is SUPER clean.
> *


things aren't always as they appear to be


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 28 2008, 12:00 PM~9802733
> *things aren't always as they appear to be
> *


  No doubt bro. I know you in the running for it. I just like to pull for the guy that doesnt have as much..I been there. Good luck to you bro.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 12:45 PM~9802632
> *Having friends is part of what its about. I voted for Aaron because I like his setup..clean..street..also voted for him because he's my homie.
> 
> If I had a second vote I'd vote for 187regal. I know that guy rides his shit all the time and I believe he would love to have it.
> ...



I voted for Aaron also, because hes cool as fuck and ive delt with him so many times, i cant count. my second choice would also have been 187Regal, if I could vote twice he would have gotten my other vote  

but I gotta say, damn I fuckin love Lac life's Setup, by far one of the best setups Ive seen !! :worship: :worship:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 28 2008, 01:13 PM~9802822
> *I voted for Aaron also, because hes cool as fuck and ive delt with him so many times, i cant count. my second choice would also have been 187Regal, if I could vote twice he would have gotten my other vote
> 
> but I gotta say, damn I fuckin love Lac life's Setup, by far one of the best setups Ive seen !!   :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

If you have a ADEX in your setup you shouldn't be able to be in the running..........Period!!! If so then I could have put a couple setups up here. Greedy motherfuckers!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 28 2008, 02:22 PM~9802880
> *If you have a ADEX in your setup you shouldn't be able to be in the running..........Period!!!  If so then I could have put a couple setups up here.  Greedy motherfuckers!
> *


x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY

Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
*To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in your street ride, irregardless of your current products.* Please limit the picture to street cars only and only include the one picture which you feel captures your setup the best.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 01:02 PM~9802750
> *  No doubt bro. I know you in the running for it. I just like to pull for the guy that doesnt have as much..I been there. Good luck to you bro.
> *


 whats goin on maverick  

things are lookin good my way now


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup maverick! hey mike i get paid tonight!! W2 showed finally

good to go on what we talked about finally!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 28 2008, 10:53 AM~9802683
> *And his shit is CLEAN..but really who do you think would enjoy it..appreciate it more? I guy that has 3 polished, gold plated ones...or a guy that doesnt have one..
> 
> If 187regal wins...are you going to use it?
> *



ummm hell yeah im gonna use it.....i will show you if i win.....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

also that plaque :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 02:15 PM~9803304
> *ummm hell yeah im gonna use it.....i will show you if i win.....lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 28 2008, 02:15 PM~9803306
> *also that plaque :biggrin:
> *


let me know the day your gonna order that, 2 maybe 3 others are waiting to order same day 
so call if im not on


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 28 2008, 02:51 PM~9803564
> *let me know the day your gonna order that, 2 maybe 3 others are waiting to order same day
> so call if im not on
> *


what ill probly do is just send you the money to order it for me when they order theres so that way it gets done hahaha


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 01:15 PM~9803304
> *ummm hell yeah im gonna use it.....i will show you if i win.....lol
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like the cleanliness of the setup and simplicity of 99 linkers setup,and its hella cleaner in person..


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

here is my setup. cant see but there all chrome fittings on the pumps.


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

HERE IS THE CAR THAT GOES WITH THIS SET-UP


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I like Aarons setup (sexy fleetwood) cause its not scattered all across the trunk, he can still fit a bag of groceries in there if he wants. Plus he's the only guy who has a thing for pink or purple accented luxury cars


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Jan 28 2008, 05:46 PM~9805916
> *HERE IS THE CAR THAT GOES WITH THIS SET-UP
> 
> 
> ...


fucker is clean


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

this set up










goes with this car

































STREET RIDER!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i got me an adex now so i quit this contest
even tho i got a lil votes 
good luck to any caddys!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

is this gonna turn into a " my car is better then yours" now?


lac life, love the chrome and gold AND the extended skirts :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 28 2008, 07:46 PM~9806477
> *this set up
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice.


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 28 2008, 10:55 AM~9802695
> *thanx homie
> yea but you have to realize some people are trying to build other cars
> *


some are still on there first.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanx True-S_Mike and Maverick, just letting the voters know that I will never own a traier queen, I'm always in the streets  




> _Originally posted by Ant-dogg_@Jan 28 2008, 10:11 PM~9807289
> *some are still on there first.
> *


and there is nothing wrong with that, everybody has to start somewhere


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 28 2008, 07:46 PM~9806477
> *this set up
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS BY THE FAR BEST SET UP.......................YOU GOT MY VOTE


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

so who owns the cadillac now....LMFAO.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227882&st=80


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Jan 28 2008, 10:39 PM~9807638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

96 big body street rider


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 24 2008, 02:58 PM~9774033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 10:39 PM~9807638
> *so who owns the cadillac now....LMFAO.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227882&st=80
> *


now whos starting shit :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 29 2008, 12:22 AM~9809099
> *now whos starting shit :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn this is bad, this contest is fucked, its cool to have these but next time their should be some strings attached in fine print! 
:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 28 2008, 09:11 PM~9806714
> *i got me an adex now so i quit this contest
> even tho i got a lil votes
> good luck to any caddys!
> *


79 caddyman post up your ride dogg ,i love black on black lacs!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Damn I should of entered my Lincoln that I sold last year set-up!!!! :angry:


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 08:39 PM~9807638
> *so who owns the cadillac now....LMFAO.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227882&st=80
> *


 :0 .


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jan 28 2008, 10:01 PM~9807879
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ah hell..not his setup anymore...hmmmmm


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

i just thought it was funny thought i would throw it out there....i dont care regardless....but i could have gotten a pic from somewhere else and posted it i guess....lol....i mean cheeks has a nice setup and he drives his.....he doesnt have an adex.....could have used his....lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 29 2008, 09:21 AM~9811299
> *i just thought it was funny thought i would throw it out there....i dont care regardless....but i could have gotten a pic from somewhere else and posted it i guess....lol....i mean cheeks has a nice setup and he drives his.....he doesnt have an adex.....could have used his....lol
> *



see now you know how i feel....i just thought it was funny shit setup was losing to yours lmao


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 29 2008, 08:27 AM~9811328
> *see now you know how i feel....i just thought it was funny shit setup was losing to yours lmao
> *


you never stop...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 29 2008, 10:40 AM~9811599
> *you never stop...
> *


maybe he should by himself a shovel with his taxes as many holes he digs for himself?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol sorry guys couldn't help it its just one big circle of shit 

ill be nice now....lac life is winning :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SO WHAT ASS HOLES WINNING?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 29 2008, 12:25 PM~9812189
> *SO WHAT ASS HOLES WINNING?
> *


lac life lol


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 28 2008, 10:30 PM~9809189
> *79 caddyman post up your ride dogg ,i love black on black lacs!
> *


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 28 2008, 11:56 PM~9810035
> *Damn I should of entered my Lincoln that I sold last year set-up!!!!  :angry:
> *


maybe it could have used an adex, but I think every set-up could use one. Nothing beats the looks of one


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 29 2008, 12:40 PM~9813633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean uffin: you ever take it to the shaw uffin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 29 2008, 01:48 PM~9813717
> *looks clean uffin: you ever take it to the shaw uffin:
> *



not yet
but itll be out there swangin this summer


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's a better picture of my setup


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 29 2008, 04:08 PM~9814832
> *Here's a better picture of my setup
> 
> 
> ...


very clean set-up, I like the clip you added to your quick dissconect makes it cleaner and neater looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 29 2008, 01:40 PM~9813633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jan 29 2008, 04:52 PM~9815234
> *nice
> *


thanks


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

can i get a mulligan and repost a different setup apparently you get waaaaaaaaaay more votes that way..,.......lol


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 09:39 PM~9807638
> *so who owns the cadillac now....LMFAO.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227882&st=80
> *


oh man straight owned LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 29 2008, 05:42 PM~9815120
> *very clean set-up, I like the clip you added to your quick dissconect
> *



Thanks


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 29 2008, 08:43 PM~9816424
> *can i get a mulligan and repost a different setup apparently you get waaaaaaaaaay more votes that way..,.......lol
> *



so many things to say............ :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

lac life


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

now what exactly makes it a street set up? Is it the set up done in someones garage, or a setup installed at a shop? :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^Who cares just vote for the one you like most.If you like it vote for it I do not care if they have a ADEX allready if you like it pick it ^^^


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

you dont even have to own the street car,......LMAO


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 01:03 AM~9819651
> *^^^Who cares just vote for the one you like most.If you like it vote for it I do not care if they have a ADEX allready if you like it pick it ^^^
> *



Very True


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 30 2008, 08:11 AM~9820324
> *you dont even have to own the street car,......LMAO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 30 2008, 08:11 AM~9820324
> *you dont even have to own the street car,......LMAO
> *



now who never quits.....you made a big deal out of me pointing out your shit and now your pointing out his....the rules didnt state you had to currently own your setup...just said post of your setup.....i could have posted my old lincoln setup...but it was shitty...but if it was better than my caddy setup ( which its not) i would have posted it cause it was a setup i built...

some of these setups in these pics werent built by the hands of the owner....hell i did my setup but i didnt build the RACK...i installed everything and plumbed it all up with help OVER the phone and yahoo messenger with True S Mike...lol........ atleast now i dont feel so bad for losing... a quality setup is going to win this...thats all there is to it


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 10:54 AM~9821011
> *now who never quits.....you made a big deal out of me pointing out your shit and now your pointing out his....the rules didnt state you had to currently own your setup...just said post of your setup.....i could have posted my old lincoln setup...but it was shitty...but if it was better than my caddy setup ( which its not) i would have posted it cause it was a setup i built...
> 
> some of these setups in these pics werent built by the hands of the owner....hell i did my setup but i didnt build the RACK...i installed everything and plumbed it all up with help OVER the phone and yahoo messenger  with True S Mike...lol........ atleast now i dont feel so bad for losing... a quality setup is going to win this...thats all there is to it
> *



well put :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

lac life just got ownedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well fuck i cant wait til the next one. I can pick one of my old rides and enter with that! :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 30 2008, 11:23 AM~9821210
> *Well fuck i cant wait til the next one. I can pick one of my old rides and enter with that!  :uh:
> *



do it you built it... :biggrin:


----------



## Eklips (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Jan 29 2008, 07:54 PM~9816541
> *oh man straight owned LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2008, 10:39 PM~9807638
> *so who owns the cadillac now....LMFAO.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=227882&st=80
> *


ok, not that I need to explain myself to you or anybody else but no I don't own the car anymore. I traded the car a couple months ago for a new project. But the point is, thats was my car, it was stock when I bought it and the pics I posted are basically what it looked like when I got rid of it. I put a lot of work into that car and yes I still show it off from time to time because I am proud of what it turned out like. I didn't personally do the metal work on the car but I spent about 2 weeks of staying up until at least 2am trying to get that trunk ready for Tampa LRM last year. Let me put it to you like this, if you were to show a pic of this car to anybody thats been around lowriding for a while and ask them who's car it is, what do you think they will say?









Do you think they will say "it's some guy in Japan", I doubt it! Most likely any of them will say that's Gangter's car. I'm not trying to say my cadi was on the same level as Santana, it's not even close. My point is, if you showed the pic that I entered in the contest to anybody into lowriding that lives in central or north Florida and ask them who's it is I can almost guarantee they will say that it's mine. Not some guy in North Carolina who isn't even on this site. I put (literally) my blood, sweat, time, money, and pride into that car and into that trunk and I'm sorry if you don't know anything about that because all you have is some hardlines in your trunk that probably only took a couple hours to put in. Like I said before, I have weeks into that trunk! So, as far as I'm concerned no matter who ever owns the car that is *MY* set-up in the trunk of *MY* car.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 PM~9821541
> *ok, not that I need to explain myself to you or anybody else but no I don't own the car anymore. I traded the car a couple months ago for a new project. But the point is, thats was my car, it was stock when I bought it and the pics I posted are basically what it looked like when I got rid of it. I put a lot of work into that car and yes I still show it off from time to time because I am proud of what it turned out like. I didn't personally do the metal work on the car but I spent about 2 weeks of staying up until at least 2am trying to get that trunk ready for Tampa LRM last year. Let me put it to you like this, if you were to show a pic of this car to anybody thats been around lowriding for a while and ask them who's car it is, what do you think they will say?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 POINT EXPLAINED


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

lac life- i tried to buy that car when it was for sale!!!! it had to be out the country within 48hrs or something daft when bidding via the goverment auction/ couldn't be sold to anyone in america/canada if i remember right.
do you know what it went for in the end?

the trunk in that car was like a mirror!!!!!!!!!

like you said-it will never be the new owners car!!

but dam is it one of the best/most amount of hours in a car ever!!-i am from the uk and don't know enough about the history of when it was built other than an old article in a lowrider mag.

ps-your hardlines were preet good too!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 PM~9821541
> *ok, not that I need to explain myself to you or anybody else but no I don't own the car anymore. I traded the car a couple months ago for a new project. But the point is, thats was my car, it was stock when I bought it and the pics I posted are basically what it looked like when I got rid of it. I put a lot of work into that car and yes I still show it off from time to time because I am proud of what it turned out like. I didn't personally do the metal work on the car but I spent about 2 weeks of staying up until at least 2am trying to get that trunk ready for Tampa LRM last year. Let me put it to you like this, if you were to show a pic of this car to anybody thats been around lowriding for a while and ask them who's car it is, what do you think they will say?
> 
> 
> ...



very well put


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 PM~9821541
> *ok, not that I need to explain myself to you or anybody else but no I don't own the car anymore. I traded the car a couple months ago for a new project. But the point is, thats was my car, it was stock when I bought it and the pics I posted are basically what it looked like when I got rid of it. I put a lot of work into that car and yes I still show it off from time to time because I am proud of what it turned out like. I didn't personally do the metal work on the car but I spent about 2 weeks of staying up until at least 2am trying to get that trunk ready for Tampa LRM last year. Let me put it to you like this, if you were to show a pic of this car to anybody thats been around lowriding for a while and ask them who's car it is, what do you think they will say?
> 
> 
> ...


*CHURCH!!!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lac lifes cadi was removed since he no longer owns it


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 30 2008, 01:31 PM~9822021
> *CHURCH!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2008, 03:20 PM~9822852
> *lac lifes cadi was removed since he no longer owns it
> *


 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2008, 03:20 PM~9822852
> *lac lifes cadi was removed since he no longer owns it
> *


WTF is up with that?????


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:24 PM~9822892
> *WTF is up with that?????
> *


x200!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

some little sissy ass mofo went crying to the mods


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHA


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 03:57 PM~9823164
> *WAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHA
> *


LEAVE IT TO MAYHEM TO KICK SOMEBODY WHEN THEY DOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 30 2008, 04:03 PM~9823197
> *LEAVE IT TO MAYHEM TO KICK SOMEBODY WHEN THEY DOWN... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

i want to hear the opinions of the rest of the contestants about this.

should lac life be put back in?

he didnt violate any of the rules posted


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 03:54 PM~9821011
> *now who never quits.....you made a big deal out of me pointing out your shit and now your pointing out his....the rules didnt state you had to currently own your setup...just said post of your setup.....i could have posted my old lincoln setup...but it was shitty...but if it was better than my caddy setup ( which its not) i would have posted it cause it was a setup i built...
> 
> some of these setups in these pics werent built by the hands of the owner....hell i did my setup but i didnt build the RACK...i installed everything and plumbed it all up with help OVER the phone and yahoo messenger  with True S Mike...lol........ atleast now i dont feel so bad for losing... a quality setup is going to win this...thats all there is to it
> *


X2 Lac life was taken off because he was kicking eveyones ass,last time i looked he had over 80 votes twice as many as any of the other ones.State rules before you cry about the out come and try to fuck someone.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 30 2008, 04:05 PM~9823221
> *i want to hear the opinions of the rest of the contestants about this.
> 
> should lac life be put back in?
> ...


IF THEY GOT HIM KICKED OFF ,DO YOU REALLY THINK THEY GONNA WANT HIM BACK IN THE CONTEST :twak:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

i know if 187regal won it , it would be appreciated to the fullest ....

he wont just sell it , that dump would be on soon as he got it . and some of these other setups already have squares :no: 

GET THE VALVE TO THE MAN THAT NEEDS IT , GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:07 PM~9823234
> *X2 Lac life was taken off because he was kicking eveyones ass,last time i looked he had over 80 votes twice as many as any of the other ones.State rules before you cry about the out come and try to fuck someone.
> *


x2 I was ahead by 28 votes almost halfway through the comp and NOW they want to change the rules???????????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:24 PM~9822892
> *WTF is up with that?????
> *


now that was a bunch of shit...no where does it say you HAVE TO OWN IT....this contest is rigged so some shitty setup will win it 
...anyone with a nice setup don't have a chance...
without saying names the mods obviously want a certain someone to win.... :uh: 

the rules never stated that you had to own the shit.....fucking cry babies


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 04:11 PM~9823267
> *now that was a bunch of shit...no where does it say you HAVE TO OWN IT....this contest is rigged so some shitty setup will win it
> ...anyone with a nice setup don't have a chance...
> without saying names the mods obviously want a certain someone to win....  :uh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 04:08 PM~9823247
> *i know if 187regal won it , it would be appreciated to the fullest  ....
> 
> he wont just sell it , that dump would be on soon as he got it . and some of these other setups already have squares  :no:
> ...


looks like hell win now...why have a contest if the mods are just gonna give it away to him..fuck.. :uh:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jan 30 2008, 03:09 PM~9823252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 

If the rules said you had to own the car still.

I would have to call BS I voted for Lac Life because I liked his set up the most.

I thought this was the point of the contest.

Anyways since Lac Life was removed do I get another vote?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 09:11 PM~9823267
> *now that was a bunch of shit...no where does it say you HAVE TO OWN IT....this contest is rigged so some shitty setup will win it
> ...anyone with a nice setup don't have a chance...
> without saying names the mods obviously want a certain someone to win....  :uh:
> ...


More politics on LIL go fuckin figure.You won LAC life hands down ,let them give it to whoever they want it's all bullshit anyway.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

yeah since he got removed everyone that voted should get a new vote...and vote for me :roflmao: 

but if that happend i would get removed caused my caddy has pink or some stupid rule that didnt exist


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

this shit is ridiculous. homie got SCREWED big time! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 09:14 PM~9823297
> *X2
> 
> If the rules said you had to own the car still.
> ...


Everyone vote for someone else this is bullshit,he brings up that the car is sold then they take it off. :uh: :uh: :uh: It's not because he was kickin that ass. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 04:15 PM~9823309
> *yeah since he got removed everyone that voted should get a new vote...and vote for me :roflmao:
> 
> but if that happend i would get removed caused my caddy has pink or some stupid rule
> *


not to mention, now there are only 19 entries

you put more than 20 minute into your set-up.....YOU'RE DISQUALIFIED!!!!


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:14 PM~9823299
> *More politics on LIL go fuckin figure.You won LAC life hands down ,let them give it to whoever they want it's all bullshit anyway.
> *


x2...HANDS DOWN!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:16 PM~9823316
> *Everyone vote for someone else this is bullshit,he brings up that the car is sold then they take it off. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: It's not because he was kickin that ass. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should have posted MOST HATEDs setup on here :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:16 PM~9823316
> *Everyone vote for someone else this is bullshit,he brings up that the car is sold then they take it off. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: It's not because he was kickin that ass. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


by the way hows things going with you up there in KC


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I am not trying to be a dink but damn.

Next time make some more rules to keep it super clear and something like this will not happen.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 09:08 PM~9823247
> *i know if 187regal won it , it would be appreciated to the fullest  ....
> 
> he wont just sell it , that dump would be on soon as he got it . and some of these other setups already have squares  :no:
> ...


Maybe he would but he didn't really win it LIL just fucked Lac life because he was winning.More of the same on good old LIL.It's just like How they pic the rides of the month BULLSHIT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Jan 30 2008, 04:03 PM~9823197
> *LEAVE IT TO MAYHEM TO KICK SOMEBODY WHEN THEY DOWN... :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHA YES I LOVE THAT SHIT.....FUNNY ASS SHIT TO ME....WAHAHA SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..






















































































BUT SERIOUSLY I DO THINK ITS FUCKED I NEVER READ ANYWERE THAT IT SAID YOU GOTTA OWN THE CAR AT THE TIME OF THE CONTEST THOSE CUNT RAG MODS!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:22 PM~9823357
> *Maybe he would but he didn't really win it LIL just fucked Lac life because he was winning.More of the same on good old LIL.It's just like How they pic the rides of the month BULLSHIT :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:
so dam true....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 09:18 PM~9823328
> *you should have posted MOST HATEDs setup on here  :cheesy:
> *


Why so i could get fucked too. :0 This kinda shit has happened to me 100 times on LIL,they don't like anyone thats doing more then they are. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Boom that blew up :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 09:20 PM~9823346
> *I am not trying to be a dink but damn.
> 
> Next time make some more rules to keep it super clear and something like this will not happen.
> *


Or don't do it at all if you can't take the out come.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:24 PM~9823374
> *Boom that blew up :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:24 PM~9823374
> *Boom that blew up :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 03:22 PM~9823361
> *WAHAHA YES I LOVE THAT SHIT.....FUNNY ASS SHIT TO ME....WAHAHA SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..
> BUT SERIOUSLY I DO THINK ITS FUCKED I NEVER READ ANYWERE THAT IT SAID YOU GOTTA OWN THE CAR AT THE TIME OF THE CONTEST THOSE CUNT RAG MODS!!!
> *


Shit even this crazy mook thinks Lac Life got delt a cold hand.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 09:24 PM~9823374
> *Boom that blew up :0
> *


 :biggrin: Now come and edit my posts suckerrrrrrrrrssssssssssssssssssssssssss.







































MOST HATED BITCHES-----------------always keeping it real.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:26 PM~9823390
> *Shit even this crazy mook thinks Lac Life got delt a cold hand.
> *


*
WAHAHA YES ,BUT AT THE SAME TIME I LOVE THE MISSFORTUNES OF OTHERS SO ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION FOR ME AHAHAHAZHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 03:25 PM~9823383
> *Or don't do it at all if you can't take the out come.
> *


It is shitty though.

Adex Andy does something in my eyes real fucking badass and now it is turning into a regular LIL drama.

Like I said make a few more rules next time (if this ever happens again) and make sure it stays fare.

This to me is not very fare at all but hey what are you going to do.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 11:13 PM~9823289
> *looks like hell win now...why have a contest if the mods are just gonna give it away to him..fuck.. :uh:
> *


the first page says , enter one pic of the hydraulics setup in YOUR <'' being the key word im sure '' CAR ...... if you dont own it , then it isnt yours i guess.....

i cant understand why guys with squares dumps already , are in this contest ... 

im sure Andy would like to see someone that needs it , get it , THATS THE TYPE OF GUY HE IS !


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 09:30 PM~9823422
> *the first page says , enter one pic of the hydraulics setup in YOUR <'' being the key word im sure '' CAR ...... if you dont own it , then it isnt yours i guess.....
> 
> i cant understand why guys with squares dumps already , are in this contest ...
> ...


I need 2 of them hook oit up andy. :biggrin: You know what pit maybe you took it that way but it didn't say that so they should dump this contest and start a new one with all the rules right up front.Or give lac life and the other winner one.


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

i voted for 187, just so people will bitch about it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 09:29 PM~9823416
> *It is shitty though.
> 
> Adex Andy does something in my eyes real fucking badass and now it is turning into a regular LIL drama.
> ...


X100


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Jan 30 2008, 09:35 PM~9823457
> *i voted for 187, just so people will bitch about it
> *


Too late it was there bitching that gave him the win. :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 04:30 PM~9823422
> *the first page says , enter one pic of the hydraulics setup in YOUR <'' being the key word im sure '' CAR ...... if you dont own it , then it isnt yours i guess.....
> 
> i cant understand why guys with squares dumps already , are in this contest ...
> ...


tune up the bandwagon.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

SHENANIGANS!


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:36 PM~9823471
> *Too late it was there bitching that gave him the win. :0
> *


nah really i just voted for him cause hes from the same city, I dont know him or nothing just trying to help out someone from the ville


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

me personally I took it the same way that you have to currently own the car when I read it. Because truthfully someone could have had one of the best fucking set-up in the states and doesn't currently have a set-up, I don't think they should win cuz they wouldn't have anything to put it in, that is a STREET CAR AT THE TIME....


my two cents but I don't even have hydraulics so what does it matter.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

EDIT: No more submissions. Please vote above for the street setup you think deserves to win.

ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY

Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be members of LayItLow can vote to pick the winner who they think has the best setup.
The winner of the poll will get to choose between a regular duty, chrome & polished, or super duty Adex.





Guess they didn't mean this part. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:48 PM~9823094
> *:angry:
> *




OWNED




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 04:40 PM~9823496
> *EDIT: No more submissions. Please vote above for the street setup you think deserves to win.
> 
> ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> ...



x 9043895763498347439834904238


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Jan 30 2008, 09:39 PM~9823489
> *nah really i just voted for him cause hes from the same city, I dont know him or nothing just trying to help out someone from the ville
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 03:36 PM~9823471
> *Too late it was there bitching that gave him the win. :0
> *


HE PROBABLY SUCKED A WHOLE LOT OF DICK. BROKE AS PRANKSTA.......
LAC LIFE HAD THAT SHIT IN THE BOOKS.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in <span style=\'color:red\'>their setup picture will be entered in the current contest. If you don't get in on this contest, make sure you check back later because there may be more giveaways from Adex in the future


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Jan 30 2008, 09:42 PM~9823515
> *To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in your street ride, irregardless of your current products. Please limit the picture to street cars only and only include the one picture which you feel captures your setup the best.
> We have to limit the number of entries so only the first 20 people to reply here with their setup picture will be entered in the current contest. If you don't get in on this contest, make sure you check back later because there may be more giveaways from Adex in the future
> *


Where does it say you have to own it now?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 30 2008, 04:41 PM~9823500
> *OWNED
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 03:43 PM~9823524
> *Where does it say you have to own it now?
> *


X2


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

anyone else notice only the Louisville guys are the ones defending the actions by the mods?

everyone else seems to think its wrong....but just that crew thinks it ok...only cause their boy is winning the shit....

i think they just need to flat out cancel the contest...

start it over with the rulse they really want


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 09:42 PM~9823513
> *HE PROBABLY SUCKED A WHOLE LOT OF DICK. BROKE AS PRANKSTA.......
> LAC LIFE HAD THAT SHIT IN THE BOOKS.
> *


They probably set this whole thing up for him but didn't think he would'nt win so when he wasn't winner just got rid of the real 1st place winner.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9823539
> *anyone else notice only the Louisville guys are the ones defending the actions by the mods?
> 
> everyone else seems to think its wrong....but just that crew thinks it ok...only cause their boy is winning the shit....
> ...


Bro everyone has noticed it,but it don't matter thats who they do,if you can't win cheat. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 04:45 PM~9823539
> *anyone else notice only the Louisville guys are the ones defending the actions by the mods?
> 
> everyone else seems to think its wrong....but just that crew thinks it ok...only cause their boy is winning the shit....
> ...


ARENT THOSE THE INBREDS?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

look andy is replying so we get to hear his side of the story

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9823539
> *anyone else notice only the Louisville guys are the ones defending the actions by the mods?
> 
> everyone else seems to think its wrong....but just that crew thinks it ok...only cause their boy is winning the shit....
> ...


But then they won't win.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 02:47 PM~9823556
> *ARENT THOSE THE INBREDS?
> *


not all of us


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 09:47 PM~9823556
> *ARENT THOSE THE INBREDS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nah thats arkansas.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

You know what, in any other competition the people that put it on would realize they weren't clear with thier original rules and would have left the contest go and make adjustments to the rules before they put on another contest


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 30 2008, 03:47 PM~9823561
> *look andy is replying so we get to hear his side of the story
> 
> ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156
> *


ANDY I HOPE U HAVE A REAL GOOD ANSWER :angry: 
THIS IS SOME BUUUUUUULSHIT.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ville83regal_@Jan 30 2008, 11:42 PM~9823515
> *To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in <span style=\'color:red\'>their setup picture will be entered in the current contest. If you don't get in on this contest, make sure you check back later because there may be more giveaways from Adex in the future
> *


YOUR , MEANS YOU OWN IT ,,,,,,,,,, WAS YOURS , MEANS YOU DONT

it doesnt say, send a pic of the setup that WAS YOURS ,,,, LOL


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 30 2008, 03:47 PM~9823561
> *look andy is replying so we get to hear his side of the story
> 
> ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156
> *


ANDY I HOPE U HAVE A REAL GOOD ANSWER :angry: 
THIS IS SOME BUUUUUUULSHIT.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 04:49 PM~9823576
> *ANDY I HOPE U HAVE A REAL GOOD ANSWER :angry:
> THIS IS SOME BUUUUUUULSHIT.
> *


 I hope so too!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me+Jan 30 2008, 04:48 PM~9823568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAHAHAHA


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 09:48 PM~9823574
> *You know what, in any other competition the people that put it on would realize they weren't clear with thier original rules and would have left the contest go and make adjustments to the rules before they put on another contest
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Not these folks they take the dump even though this thing is fucked up.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I can see no more free give aways in Layitlows Future.  *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 09:50 PM~9823582
> *YOUR , MEANS YOU OWN IT ,,,,,,,,,, WAS YOURS , MEANS YOU DONT
> 
> it doesnt say, send a pic of the setup that WAS YOURS ,,,, LOL
> *


Pitt if you really want 187 to get something just hook him up with some free stuff from your shop. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 04:53 PM~9823609
> *I can see no more free give aways in Layitlows Future.
> *



yeah this was just a contest to give away an adex away....but it turned into a whole BUNCH OF BS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 04:53 PM~9823609
> *I can see no more free give aways in Layitlows Future.
> *


WELL UNLESS ITS WELL WORDED AND NOT LIKE A HILLBILLY WROTE UP THE RULES LIKE THIS GIVEAWAY :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 01:45 PM~9823539
> *anyone else notice only the Louisville guys are the ones defending the actions by the mods?
> 
> everyone else seems to think its wrong....but just that crew thinks it ok...only cause their boy is winning the shit....
> ...


i don think it was wrong. and the only one who i think has access to mess with the contest is gary. come on now get real tryin to compare lac lifes situation to gangsters, lac life sold his car(profit). gangsters, well we all know what happened there. once you sell something to some one you give up all rights to it, right? was he gonna drive the adex to idaho after he won it and say here, i won this with your set up that used to be mine?? and its bull shit to see everyone crying because if you were in second place knowin that the guy doesnt even own the car anymore you would feel cheated as well. its not about what you had in 2007 its about what you pushin right now in 2008.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 09:53 PM~9823609
> *I can see no more free give aways in Layitlows Future.
> *


Your right about one thing this was no contest they just gave it away to someone. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 02:11 PM~9823267
> *now that was a bunch of shit...no where does it say you HAVE TO OWN IT....this contest is rigged so some shitty setup will win it
> ...anyone with a nice setup don't have a chance...
> without saying names the mods obviously want a certain someone to win....  :uh:
> ...



what makes someones setup shitty?
cuz it aint pink?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 30 2008, 04:55 PM~9823631
> *what makes someones setup shitty?
> cuz it aint pink?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WELL MORE LIKE CUNT LIP PINK!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 03:50 PM~9823582
> *YOUR , MEANS YOU OWN IT ,,,,,,,,,, WAS YOURS , MEANS YOU DONT
> 
> it doesnt say, send a pic of the setup that WAS YOURS ,,,, LOL
> *


your 
Pronunciation: \yər, ˈyu̇r, ˈyȯr\ 
Function: adjective 
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English ēower; akin to Old English ēow you — more at you 
Date: before 12th century 
1 : of or relating to you or yourself or yourselves especially as possessor or possessors <your bodies>, agent or agents <your contributions>, or object or objects of an action <your discharge> 
2 : of or relating to one or oneself <when you face the north, east is at your right> 
3 —used with little or no meaning almost as an equivalent to the definite article the<your typical teenager> 
NI99A PIC ONE.



LAC LIFE IS THE WINNER! STRAIGHT UP PIT, I KNOW 187 IS YOUR BOY, BUT THE ONLY THING GOIN FOR HIM WAS THE HARDLINES, OTHER THEN THAT ITS A STRAIGHT SIMPLE SET-UP. AND U MIGHT OVER RULE CUZ HE IS PART OF THE "I", BUT HOMEBOY AINT GOT SHIT ON MY BOY AND THATS REALZ


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 02:55 PM~9823636
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  WELL MORE LIKE CUNT LIP PINK!!
> *



i know mine aint the shinyest but id put that adex to good use
oh well got one now so whatver :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 04:54 PM~9823624
> *i don think it was wrong. and the only one who i think has access to mess with the contest is gary. come on now get real tryin to compare lac lifes situation to gangsters, lac life sold his car(profit). gangsters, well we all know what happened there. once you sell something to some one you give up all rights to it, right? was he gonna drive the adex to idaho after he won it and say here, i won this with your set up that used to be mine?? and its bull shit to see everyone crying because if you were in second place knowin that the guy doesnt even own the you would feel cheated as well. its not about what you had in 2007 its about what you pushin right now in 2008.
> *



the point is in the rules it never stated you had to CURRENTLY own the setup...

and he never compared him self to Gangster...lmao....he used Gangters car in an EXAMPLE

they should have listed the rules exactly how they wanted it....and if something changed they should have changed it for the next contest...not in the middle of the dam thing...just say oh your DQd good bye..........

and all the MODS who have MOD power in Hydraulic forum have the power to edit this pole


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 09:54 PM~9823624
> *i don think it was wrong. and the only one who i think has access to mess with the contest is gary. come on now get real tryin to compare lac lifes situation to gangsters, lac life sold his car(profit). gangsters, well we all know what happened there. once you sell something to some one you give up all rights to it, right? was he gonna drive the adex to idaho after he won it and say here, i won this with your set up that used to be mine?? and its bull shit to see everyone crying because if you were in second place knowin that the guy doesnt even own the you would feel cheated as well. its not about what you had in 2007 its about what you pushin right now in 2008.
> *


Not really the owner of the hulk sold it but i still saw him talk about it or post pics of it up.anmd i see your point about being in second place but they didn't say that in the rules,so they are fucking the guy that was in first place out of it.The right thing to do is kill this one and do it again with the rules explained better.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE ADEX ANDY IS WRITING A FOKKIN NOVEL UP IN THIS BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 02:56 PM~9823644
> *your
> Pronunciation: \yər, ˈyu̇r, ˈyȯr\
> Function: adjective
> ...


man we all know Lac Lifes set up was soooo much better then Russ' and to me was the cleanest, but what they are trying to say is ny what was said it seemed to me atleast that you had to currently own the car


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 09:56 PM~9823644
> *your
> Pronunciation: \yər, ˈyu̇r, ˈyȯr\
> Function: adjective
> ...


OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 03:59 PM~9823668
> *LOOKS LIKE ADEX ANDY IS WRITING A FOKKIN NOVEL UP IN THIS BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


*You're Crazy Dog. :roflmao: *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 03:54 PM~9823624
> *i don think it was wrong. and the only one who i think has access to mess with the contest is gary. come on now get real tryin to compare lac lifes situation to gangsters, lac life sold his car(profit). gangsters, well we all know what happened there. once you sell something to some one you give up all rights to it, right? was he gonna drive the adex to idaho after he won it and say here, i won this with your set up that used to be mine?? and its bull shit to see everyone crying because if you were in second place knowin that the guy doesnt even own the car anymore you would feel cheated as well. its not about what you had in 2007 its about what you pushin right now in 2008.
> *


NI99A, THE F*CK U TALKIN ABOUT IDAHO? AND THE CURRENT OWNER DOESNT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH HIM DOIN SO, HE ACTUALLY VOTED FOR HIM, SO SIT HOMEBOY THIS CONVERSATION IS FOR THE BIG DOGS.
AND UR RIGHT ITS NOT WHAT U OWNED IN 2007, I'LL GIVE U THAT, BUT ITS ABOUT HOW MUCH U SPENT WITH ADEX IN 2007, LOOK AT LAC LIFE SET-UP AND TELL ME IF HE SPENT BREAD ON IT.?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 01:58 PM~9823655
> *the point is in the rules it never stated you had to CURRENTLY own the setup...
> 
> and he never compared him self to Gangster...lmao....he used Gangters car in an EXAMPLE
> ...


he compares the SITUATION to gangsters in that post were he posts gangster car. as for rules is his name on the title of the car? if his name is not on the title of the car then how does that make it his car?? come on now, that be like if you sold your fleetwood and the next guy gets a spread in lowrider magazine you think lowriders gonna make the article about you or the guy who you sold it to?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 PM~9823669
> *man we all know Lac Lifes set up was soooo much better then Russ' and to me was the cleanest, but what they are trying to say is ny what was said it seemed to me atleast that you had to currently own the car
> *


Damn you know the dudes name?I don't know either i'm just being real.It's your friend how can you say you are being real?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 02:41 PM~9823504
> *x 9043895763498347439834904238
> *




ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY

Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.

* To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in *your* street ride, irregardless of your current products. Please limit the picture to street cars only and only include the one picture which you feel captures *your* setup the best.

We have to limit the number of entries so only the first 20 people to reply here with their setup picture will be entered in the current contest. If you don't get in on this contest, make sure you check back later because there may be more giveaways from Adex in the future.

Once we have received the 20 entries, there will be a poll added to this topic which will run for 2 weeks and where all the members of LayItLow can vote to pick the winner who they think has the best setup.

The winner of the poll will get to choose between a regular duty, chrome & polished, or super duty Adex.





lac life the key is the word "your" since you no longer own this car or set up it no longer is "your" car to enter in this contest. 

I really appreciate the great response to this contest, and I will have more contests. The next one to start right after this one ends. 

Andy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 30 2008, 04:55 PM~9823631
> *what makes someones setup shitty?
> cuz it aint pink?
> *



lets see...id hope your smart enough to know a shitty setup from a nice setp....i shouldnt even have to go there.......

shitty setup....for 1... nice big CCE end plates :uh: 2 ugly trunk floor looks oily almost 
3 hardlines are nice but scattered all over the place to take away everyones attention from the lack of someone not paying attention to other parts of the trunk 4 Rusty pump tanks 5 lots of wires and hoses visible 6 ugly speakerboxes 7 and so no one complains cause i left something out of my trunk... a green battery dissconnect when it dont match shit...

there thats what i think is shitty out of all the setups listed....


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 05:01 PM~9823679
> *You're Crazy Dog. :roflmao:
> *


WAITING FOR LIKE 10 MIN FOR HIM TO FINISH CORRECTING HIS TYPOS FOOOOOOOOOK!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 10:02 PM~9823684
> *he compares the SITUATION to gangsters in that post were he posts gangster car. as for rules is his name on the title of the car? if his name is not on the title of the car then how does that make it his car?? come on now, that be like if you sold your fleetwood and the next guy gets a spread in lowrider magazine you think lowriders gonna make the article about you or the guy who you sold it to?*


Your right,but everyone would Know who built it and would give him the credit not the new owner.I own most hated and if i sell it everyone will still know i built that bitch.Period.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 04:54 PM~9823624
> *i don think it was wrong. and the only one who i think has access to mess with the contest is gary. come on now get real tryin to compare lac lifes situation to gangsters, lac life sold his car(profit). gangsters, well we all know what happened there. once you sell something to some one you give up all rights to it, right? was he gonna drive the adex to idaho after he won it and say here, i won this with your set up that used to be mine?? and its bull shit to see everyone crying because if you were in second place knowin that the guy doesnt even own the car anymore you would feel cheated as well. its not about what you had in 2007 its about what you pushin right now in 2008.
> *


I never compared my car to Gangster's, I used his car as an example. I didn't sell my car either, I traded it for a project car that the adex would go in. It's not like I bought the car the way it was when I traded it, then got rid of it and trying to win something with something that I once owned. Everything I had whent into that car and that trunk, and I don't care what anyone says.....that is MY trunk!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

IM GONNA BE LIKE RUDY G.

AND SAY AFTER THIS CAMPAIGN, IM GOIN TO ENDORSE
OneSexy95Fleetwood
OR SHOULD I, MAYBE HE'LL GET ELIMINATED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

SORRY DOUBLE POST


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:03 PM~9823690
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...



still dont say it has to CURRENTLY BE YOUR street ride.....that ride was WAS his....and he was honest about it not being his.....you shouldn't have disqualified him during the middle of the contest....need to fix the rules for next time...not adjust in the middle


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 05:02 PM~9823684
> *he compares the SITUATION to gangsters in that post were he posts gangster car. as for rules is his name on the title of the car? if his name is not on the title of the car then how does that make it his car?? come on now, that be like if you sold your fleetwood and the next guy gets a spread in lowrider magazine you think lowriders gonna make the article about you or the guy who you sold it to?*


now if this happened do you think IT would be fair? NO, I'm sure you would think that the guy that built it should have gotten the spread


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:03 PM~9823690
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


Not cool at all bro,guess folks in kentucky buy alot of dumps from you. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
And you come in here right when people are saying this is fucked up?They call you to help them save face? :0 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 04:09 PM~9823744
> *still dont say it has to CURRENTLY BE YOUR street ride.....that ride was WAS his....and he was honest about it not being his.....you shouldn't have disqualified him during the middle of the contest....need to fix the rules for next time...not adjust in the middle
> *


X2
A MILLION PERCENT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 05:07 PM~9823732
> *IM GONNA BE LIKE RUDY G.
> 
> AND SAY AFTER THIS CAMPAIGN, IM GOIN TO ENDORSE
> ...


 :biggrin:

if i was in the lead i would have been DQed because i have pink on my car :angry:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 04:11 PM~9823761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> if i was in the lead i would have been DQed because i have pink on my car  :angry:
> *


YES SIIR.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

GRIMMIS HAS A GOOD LOOKIN SET UP TOO


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:03 PM~9823690
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


how about this, re-enter me into the contest, have the mods PM all the people that voted for me and tell them the situation and ask them if they want to change thier votes, if they do let them and if not I keep the vote, then next contest make the rules a hell of a lot more clear


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 04:14 PM~9823784
> *how about this, re-enter me into the contest, have the mods PM all the people that voted for me and tell them the situation and ask them if they want to change thier votes, if they do let them and if not I keep the vote, then next contest make the rules a hell of a lot more clear
> *


THATS TOO MUCH WORK. LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 10:11 PM~9823761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> if i was in the lead i would have been DQed because i have pink on my car  :angry:
> *


No it would have been because your not from kentucky. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 05:14 PM~9823784
> *how about this, re-enter me into the contest, have the mods PM all the people that voted for me and tell them the situation and ask them if they want to change thier votes, if they do let them and if not I keep the vote, then next contest make the rules a hell of a lot more clear
> *


thats way to much work for them lol


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 03:11 PM~9823757
> *Not cool at all bro,guess folks in kentucky buy alot of dumps from you. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY

Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.

* To enter the contest you just need to reply to this topic with ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in *your* street ride, irregardless of your current products. Please limit the picture to street cars only and only include the one picture which you feel captures *your *setup the best.

We have to limit the number of entries so only the first 20 people to reply here with their setup picture will be entered in the current contest. If you don't get in on this contest, make sure you check back later because there may be more giveaways from Adex in the future.

Once we have received the 20 entries, there will be a poll added to this topic which will run for 2 weeks and where all the members of LayItLow can vote to pick the winner who they think has the best setup.

The winner of the poll will get to choose between a regular duty, chrome & polished, or super duty Adex.
lac life the key is the word "your" since you no longer own this car or set up it no longer is "your" car to enter in this contest.







Not the case at all just being fair to everyone involved. The car does not belong to him anymore. 
Andy


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:15 PM~9823801
> *thats way to much work for them lol
> *


TRUE THERE LAZY STUBBY FINGERED ASS CLOWNS!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:15 PM~9823803
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


sounds like its only fair to the KY boys...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:14 PM~9823784
> *how about this, re-enter me into the contest, have the mods PM all the people that voted for me and tell them the situation and ask them if they want to change thier votes, if they do let them and if not I keep the vote, then next contest make the rules a hell of a lot more clear
> *


Or at leat let all the people that voted for you have there vote back so this will still be a fair contest.Over 80 votes were just wiped out .


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 03:04 PM~9823704
> *lets see...id hope your smart enough to know a shitty setup from a nice setp....i shouldnt even have to go there.......
> 
> shitty setup....for 1... nice big CCE end plates  :uh:  2 ugly trunk floor looks oily almost
> ...



i agree on some of that shit 
just checkin


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:15 PM~9823801
> *thats way to much work for them lol
> *


seems fair though doesnt it?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 03:04 PM~9823712
> *WAITING FOR LIKE 10 MIN FOR HIM TO FINISH CORRECTING HIS TYPOS FOOOOOOOOOK!!
> *



No correcting just trying to work and reply. 
Andy


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 04:15 PM~9823803
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


DOESNT SEEM TO BE. NEED TO BE CLEAR BEFORE THE ENTRIES JOIN, NOT WHEN U GET HOME FROM WORK AND OPEN UR PM AND SEE A CRY BABY, TALKIN ABOUT HOW HE CANT AFFORD ONE AND BY WINNING ONE IT WILL MAKE HIS CHRISTMAS. IF IT WAS CLEAR IM SURE HE WOULDNT HAVE ENTERED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i gotta ask, what seperate the difference from a show trunk and street trunk??


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:18 PM~9823822
> *No correcting just trying to work and reply.
> Andy
> *


OK ANDY
MAYHEM


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:15 PM~9823803
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


Well then why didn't it come up untill half way threw the contest,there were over 80 votes for lac life that might have gone to someone elses car so this bullshit isn't being fair to everyone else in the contest.?????????????????????????We sould all get our votes back and get to re enter them.TYhats fair.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 05:19 PM~9823832
> *DOESNT SEEM TO BE. NEED TO BE CLEAR BEFORE THE ENTRIES JOIN, NOT WHEN U GET HOME FROM WORK AND OPEN UR PM AND SEE A CRY BABY, TALKIN ABOUT HOW HE CANT AFFORD ONE AND BY WINNING ONE IT WILL MAKE HIS CHRISTMAS. IF IT WAS CLEAR IM SURE HE WOULDNT HAVE ENTERED
> *


exactly!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:15 PM~9823803
> *ADEX ORIGINAL AIRCRAFT HYDRAULICS GIVEAWAY
> 
> Adex is sponsoring the Car Clubs forum and will be giving away a free dump valve. Check out the sponsorship topic by clicking here. The winner of this contest will be decided by you, the members of LayItLow.
> ...


Well then why didn't it come up untill half way threw the contest,there were over 80 votes for lac life that might have gone to someone elses car so this bullshit isn't being fair to everyone else in the contest.?????????????????????????We sould all get our votes back and get to re enter them.Thats fair.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:16 PM~9823812
> *sounds like its only fair to the KY boys...
> *


damn aaron, let it go bud. your gonna end up buying 2 shovels 


everyone is sayin 187 will use it for sure :thumbsup: 
all that needs to be said 

as far as the lost votes, i think those people should get there votes back and vote again on the CLEANEST set up as stated in the rules. then again, clean to 1 is shit to the other.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 03:19 PM~9823833
> *i gotta ask, what seperate the difference from a show trunk and street trunk??
> *


watchout they might give you some bullshit like "if you were smart anough" or "didnt think id have to explain this but"

thats what i just got


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

the way this is going I can see andy not wanting to do this anymore


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 30 2008, 10:19 PM~9823833
> *i gotta ask, what seperate the difference from a show trunk and street trunk??
> *


Street 









Show










On that note i'm out of this bitch.










One more time this is bullshit.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Jan 30 2008, 03:53 PM~9823609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but still it could have been fixed right from the begging saying to Lac Life that he would not be able to be apart in this poll do to the fact he does not own the car anymore.

On that will the folks (like myself) who voted for Lac Life be able to vote again.

I would like to vote for another trunk that I like and since the person I voted for has been removed I would like another vote????


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 30 2008, 03:23 PM~9823863
> *the way this is going I can see andy not wanting to do this anymore
> *



I like it! Next contest right after this one ends!
Andy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 05:21 PM~9823849
> *damn aaron, let it go bud. your gonna end up buying 2 shovels
> everyone is sayin 187 will use it for sure :thumbsup:
> all that needs to be said
> ...


i let it go...i dont care if i win this like i said if i won it i would have just make a quick buck of it just to help pay for the chrome on my caddy lol

i just think its BS that lac life got fucked out of it


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 05:23 PM~9823869
> *No shit LOL
> True but still it could have been fixed right from the begging saying to Lac Life that he would not be able to be apart in this poll do to the fact he does not own the car anymore.
> 
> ...


have you tried voting again? just wont let you or ?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 12:15 AM~9823797
> *No it would have been because your not from kentucky. :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAAHAHAAA , i havent talked to ANDY for about 2 weeks ...... 

conspiracy theory isnt working bro .....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 10:23 PM~9823869
> *No shit LOL
> True but still it could have been fixed right from the begging saying to Lac Life that he would not be able to be apart in this poll do to the fact he does not own the car anymore.
> 
> ...


They are talking about being fair but we got fucked out of our votes.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9823876
> *i let it go...i dont care if i win this like i said if i won it i would have just make a quick buck of it just to help pay for the chrome on my caddy lol
> 
> i just think its BS that lac life got fucked out of it
> *


 fooled me


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9823876
> *i let it go...i dont care if i win this like i said if i won it i would have just make a quick buck of it just to help pay for the chrome on my caddy lol
> 
> i just think its BS that lac life got fucked out of it
> *


 fooled me


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 30 2008, 05:22 PM~9823854
> *watchout they might give you some bullshit like "if you were smart anough" or "didnt think id have to explain this but"
> 
> thats what i just got
> *


no the only reason you got that was cause i thought the comment about the pink was sarcastic....which im sure it was...lol


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

good call andy ,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9823876
> *i let it go...i dont care if i win this like i said if i won it i would have just make a quick buck of it just to help pay for the chrome on my caddy lol
> 
> i just think its BS that lac life got fucked out of it
> *


 fooled me


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 03:24 PM~9823871
> *I like it! Next contest right after this one ends!
> Andy
> *


awsome, hopefully in the future I'll have a set-up to even be able to try and win, or just be able to buy one


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 10:23 PM~9823869
> *No shit LOL
> True but still it could have been fixed right from the begging saying to Lac Life that he would not be able to be apart in this poll do to the fact he does not own the car anymore.
> 
> ...


They are talking about being fair but we got fucked out of our votes.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:23 PM~9823866
> *Street
> 
> 
> ...


that's not even right, they way I see it is

street= something you drive on a regular basis and actually hi the switch
show= something that was built strictly for show purposes and gets trailered everywhere and might not even have fluid in the tanks


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 30 2008, 01:46 PM~9823085
> *some little sissy ass mofo went crying to the mods
> *



Wrong not a "little sissy ass mofo" I went to Brent and had him pull lac life. Would of done it myself if I could.
Andy


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 30 2008, 10:26 PM~9823892
> *AHAHAHAHAAHAHAAA , i havent talked to ANDY for about 2 weeks ......
> 
> conspiracy theory isnt working bro .....
> *


It don't need too homie everyone can see this is bullshit anyway.
And only 2 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 PM~9823871
> *I like it! Next contest right after this one ends!
> Andy
> *


Can i get that one.Oh i mean win it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:28 PM~9823911
> *Wrong not a "little sissy ass mofo" I went to Brent and had him pull lac life. Would of done it myself if I could.
> Andy
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:23 PM~9823869
> *No shit LOL
> True but still it could have been fixed right from the begging saying to Lac Life that he would not be able to be apart in this poll do to the fact he does not own the car anymore.
> 
> ...


*It couldn't have been fixed since the Topic was started because they blew him out of water at around page 11(if i'm correct) and that's when whom ever got the heads up. :0 . *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9823911
> *Wrong not a "little sissy ass mofo" I went to Brent and had him pull lac life. Would of done it myself if I could.
> Andy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah right.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike+Jan 30 2008, 04:21 PM~9823849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope says I allready voted in this poll


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: supreme, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, Grimmis, lac life, SMURF, Bumper Chippin 88, True-S_Mike, ricndaregal, OneSexy95Fleetwood, ville83regal, IN YA MOUF, Dylante63





Damn full house :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 02:27 PM~9823905
> *that's not even right, they way I see it is
> 
> street= something you drive on a regular basis and actually hi the switch
> ...


guess we all have our own opinions uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:30 PM~9823931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah right.
> *


THERES LOTTA SNITCHES ON THIS BITCH ,I GOT BOOTED ALOT CUZ OF SNITCHES :angry:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

if you notice, even after all this bullshit got started i jumped by probably 20 votes where as 187 has still only gotten 1 vote....obviously people don't care that I don't "own" the car anymore, they were voting for the best set-up


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 03:25 PM~9823883
> *They are talking about being fair but we got fucked out of our votes.
> *



Got a call in to Gary to see if you can get your votes back.
Andy


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 04:30 PM~9823929
> *It couldn't have been fixed since the Topic was started because they blew him out of water at around page 11(if i'm correct) and that's when whom ever got the heads up. :0 .
> *


I dunno I understand that it did blow up after a handfull of pages but if I was apart of the contest I would have said something before.

But as Andy stated he asked for Lac Life to be removed.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 04:33 PM~9823959
> *Got a call in to Gary to see if you can get your votes back.
> Andy
> *


Thank you for doing that.It would help to make it fare again as I would like to vote for another clean set up I like.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:33 PM~9823959
> *Got a call in to Gary to see if you can get your votes back.
> Andy
> *


if he can do that, why cant he just ask the people that voted me if they want to change thier votes and let me back in???????


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 03:32 PM~9823953
> *THERES LOTTA SNITCHES ON THIS BITCH ,I GOT BOOTED ALOT  CUZ OF SNITCHES :angry:
> *



I can't stand a snitch, but we aren't dealing with the law here we are trying to be fair to fellow lowriders and help one another out.
Andy


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 04:35 PM~9823975
> *I dunno I understand that it did blow up after a handfull of pages but if I was apart of the contest I would have said something before.
> 
> But as Andy stated he asked for Lac Life to be removed.
> *


*
Yes Homie, but i really doubt that anybody knew that he had sold his Car until that someone posted the link of him talking about he got rid of it a few months ago, i think that's what fueled the rest of the runners. 
I'm not backing anybody up, i didn't vote for either one of the party's at hand, i voted for one of the Locals(gotta support my Side  ).  *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 03:35 PM~9823975
> *I dunno I understand that it did blow up after a handfull of pages but if I was apart of the contest I would have said something before.
> 
> But as Andy stated he asked for Lac Life to be removed.
> *



When I found out a few days ago I put a call in to Gary, but never heard from him so I called Brent today.
Andy


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 30 2008, 04:42 PM~9824021
> *
> Yes Homie, but i really doubt that anybody knew that he had sold his Car until that someone posted the link of him talking about he got rid of it a few months ago, i think that's what fueled the rest of the runners.
> I'm not backing anybody up, i didn't vote for either one of the party's at hand, i voted for one of the Locals(gotta support my Side  ).
> *


Shit I guess.

I do not know what to say anymore    Other then I would like to have another vote so I may vote for another nice trunk.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 05:44 PM~9824043
> *Shit I guess.
> 
> I do not know what to say anymore       Other then I would like to have another vote so I may vote for another nice trunk.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 04:43 PM~9824035
> *When I found out a few days ago I put a call in to Gary, but never heard from him so I called Brent today.
> Andy
> *


  

Like I said before I think it is sweet that you would have a contest like this to help another rider out.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 03:46 PM~9824063
> *
> 
> Like I said before I think it is sweet that you would have a contest like this to help another rider out.
> *


word


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:39 PM~9824004
> *if he can do that, why cant he just ask the people that voted me if they want to change thier votes and let me back in???????
> *



lac life I'm a fair guy and since you are so popular, and such a likable guy you will be the exception for the next contest and be allowed to enter the set up that is no longer "your" set up! Which by the way is a very nice set up!
Andy


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:48 PM~9824077
> *lac life I'm a fair guy and since you are so popular, and such a likable guy you will be the exception for the next contest and be allowed to enter the set up that is no longer "your" set up! Which by the way is a very nice set up!
> Andy
> *


why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 05:50 PM~9824097
> *why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?
> *


i do believe hes being sarcastic


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:50 PM~9824097
> *why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?
> *



It wouldn't be fair to the other contestants.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 05:52 PM~9824117
> *It wouldn't be fair to the other contestants.
> *


not to seem ungratefull, but what is wrong with my suggestion about contacting those that voted for me. to me that seems to be quite fair


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 03:50 PM~9824097
> *why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?
> *



Don't worry I'm sure with your popularity and as nice as your old set up looks you are sure to win the next contest!
Andy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

as i suspected....sacastic....lmao


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 02:30 PM~9823931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah right.
> *


 :uh: 
Check it homie we always been cool so im not gonna go too deep into this but Andy called me this morning stating that some one ratted out lac life from another topic saying he sold the car 2 months ago, Andy didn't think it was fair that his OLD setup that USED to be his should be entered end of story no midwest conspiracy no white man trying to opress the black man no missing evidence just figured everyone knew what the word YOUR meant its like me posting up the setup in my OLD 63 its had a couple new owners and i no longer own it so its not MINE. Sorry you feel like you got shamboozled but next time help your boy out and explain to him that if you do not own something in the present its not YOURS


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2008, 04:02 PM~9824216
> *:uh:
> Check it homie we always been cool so im not gonna go too deep into this but Andy called me this morning stating that some one ratted out lac life from another topic saying he sold the car 2 months ago, Andy didn't think it was fair that his OLD setup that USED to be his should be entered end of story no midwest conspiracy no white man trying to opress the black man no missing evidence just figured everyone knew what the word YOUR meant its like me posting up the setup in my OLD 63 its had a couple new owners and i no longer own it so its not MINE. Sorry you feel like you got shamboozled but next time help your boy out and explain to him that if you do not own something in the present its not YOURS
> *



Hey Brent where did you get that word from?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

GO RUSS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 03:08 PM~9824276
> *Hey Brent where did you get that word from?
> *


Shit I dunno I picked it up somewhere I think from the homie Anti that owns the black 58 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SMURF, lac life, Maverick, daoriginator64, OneSexy95Fleetwood, YellowAmigo, ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156, *Replying.*


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 30 2008, 04:21 PM~9823849
> *damn aaron, let it go bud. your gonna end up buying 2 shovels
> everyone is sayin 187 will use it for sure :thumbsup:
> all that needs to be said
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 04:50 PM~9824097
> *why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?
> *


I think that setup should be allowed back and if he wins it goes to the owner of the car.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Fuck it..Go RUSS.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Oct 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8941199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

No trailor, Street driven car.... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 30 2008, 06:27 PM~9824437
> *
> 
> No trailor, Street driven car.... :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2008, 05:02 PM~9824216
> *:uh:
> Check it homie we always been cool so im not gonna go too deep into this but Andy called me this morning stating that some one ratted out lac life from another topic saying he sold the car 2 months ago, Andy didn't think it was fair that his OLD setup that USED to be his should be entered end of story no midwest conspiracy no white man trying to opress the black man no missing evidence just figured everyone knew what the word YOUR meant its like me posting up the setup in my OLD 63 its had a couple new owners and i no longer own it so its not MINE. Sorry you feel like you got shamboozled but next time help your boy out and explain to him that if you do not own something in the present its not YOURS
> *



IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOU OWNED OR YOU DIDN'T AT ALL 

IT SHOULD MATTER IF YOU BUILT IT 
ANYONE CAN PAY SOMEONE ELSE TO DO SOMESHIT THEN 
GO WIN A DUMP OFF IT ....IF YOU BUILT IT IT'S YOURS FOREVER
NO ONE CAN TAKE THAT AWAY FROM YOU .....

JUST MY TWO CENTS I DON'T OWN MINE ANY MORE EITHER 
BUT I BUILT IT AND NOW MY HOMEBOY OWNS IT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 30 2008, 05:25 PM~9824422
> *I think that setup should be allowed back and if he wins it goes to the owner of the car.
> *




NOT EVEN ..........THE BUILDER SHOULD GET IT
I DON'T KNOW IF HE BUILT IT OR NOT ?????

BUT THAT'S THE WAY I SEE IT 


I GUESS YOU BUY YOUR CARS RIGHT???


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:30 PM~9824470
> *NOT EVEN THE BUILDER SHOULD GET IT
> I DON'T KNOW IF HE BUILT IT OR NOT
> 
> ...


I've never bought one..traded a couple that I built for others..but I promise you if Golddigger comes up for sale and I got the money..she'll be in my drive way. I'll even get some specialized tags that say "BOUGHT" and I'll ride around with my middle fingers up in the air.

Now do I get a free square??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

NO!!!!!!!!LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 30 2008, 05:41 PM~9824536
> *NO!!!!!!!!LOLOLOLOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Andy (very cool and down to earth guy), I am out of this contest! According to him, he talked with Gary and there is no way to let the people that voted for me vote again......which I dont agree with, if thats the case they should restart the entire contest to make it fair cus now there are are 88 votes that could go to someone else. But anyway, he said that the pic I entered WILL be in the next contest and people can vote on it then. He also let me know that there will be many more contests for every kind of set-up, i.e. ones with adex's, ones without adex's, "trailer queens", street rides and so on. That way everybody gets a chance to win no matter what kind of set-up you have. I just want to put it out there that I NEVER tried to mislead anybody on here! Just like I said before and I think fullyclownin basically said it too, I don't care who owns the car now or 20 years from now.....that is MY set-up in My car. I put everything I could into that car including the trunk and I am proud of how it turned out and thats why I post pics of it whenever I can. Good luck to the remaining *19* entries!!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 05:40 PM~9825081
> *Just got off the phone with Andy (very cool and down to earth guy), I am out of this contest! According to him, he talked with Gary and there is no way to let the people that voted for me vote again......which I dont agree with, if thats the case they should restart the entire contest to make it fair cus now there are are 88 votes that could go to someone else. But anyway, he said that the pic I entered WILL be in the next contest and people can vote on it then. He also let me know that there will be many more contests for every kind of set-up, i.e. ones with adex's, ones without adex's, "trailer queens", street rides and so on. That way everybody gets a chance to win no matter what kind of set-up you have. I just want to put it out there that I NEVER tried to mislead anybody on here! Just like I said before and I think fullyclownin basically said it too, I don't care who owns the car now or 20 years from now.....that is MY set-up in My car. I put everything I could into that car including the trunk and I am proud of how it turned out and thats why I post pics of it whenever I can. Good luck to the remaining 19 entries!!!
> *


thats awsome, will there be one for people without hydros so they can look at the dump and dream.....LOL

good luck on the next one


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 30 2008, 07:44 PM~9825113
> *thats awsome, will there be one for people without hydros so they can look at the dump and dream.....LOL
> 
> good luck on the next one
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 06:40 PM~9825081
> *Just got off the phone with Andy (very cool and down to earth guy), I am out of this contest! According to him, he talked with Gary and there is no way to let the people that voted for me vote again......which I dont agree with, if thats the case they should restart the entire contest to make it fair cus now there are are 88 votes that could go to someone else. But anyway, he said that the pic I entered WILL be in the next contest and people can vote on it then. He also let me know that there will be many more contests for every kind of set-up, i.e. ones with adex's, ones without adex's, "trailer queens", street rides and so on. That way everybody gets a chance to win no matter what kind of set-up you have. I just want to put it out there that I NEVER tried to mislead anybody on here! Just like I said before and I think fullyclownin basically said it too, I don't care who owns the car now or 20 years from now.....that is MY set-up in My car. I put everything I could into that car including the trunk and I am proud of how it turned out and thats why I post pics of it whenever I can. Good luck to the remaining 19 entries!!!
> *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2008, 03:37 PM~9823985
> *Thank you for doing that.It would help to make it fare again as I would like to vote for another clean set up I like.
> *



I spoke to Gary and he can't let the people that have already voted vote again without shutting the poll down and starting again. I won't do that because we're almost halfway through the contest and I'm starting another as soon as this one ends.
Andy


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 06:56 PM~9825236
> *I spoke to Gary and he can't let the people that have already voted vote again without shutting the poll down and starting again. I won't do that because we're almost halfway through the contest and I'm starting another as soon as this one ends.
> Andy
> *


 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the rules are always clear until someone gets in a emotional bind. No one ever asked the questions before hand,lol. 

I didnt have any stock into a contest like this anyway, I mean everyone who wants free shit is going to call any car they've ever owned thats touched pavement a street car. 

And of course no one seems to be able to tell a shit setup from a solid setup that hasnt been 'decorated yet' and gets off like no ones business. To me adex is more worth performance, not the looks, i was expected to see more street hoppers in the poll.

And I sort of understand the 'no longer owns the setup' addition, cause what if the new owner was a LIL membe and wanted to enter his new setup? Would they both be allowed?

But it didnt say nothing in the rules, and he even stated in the first place that he just sold the car,didnt he?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 30 2008, 10:50 PM~9824097
> *why cant I just be re-entered into this contest with the votes I had?
> *


Because you were beating there boy. :biggrin: 
:0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2008, 10:32 PM~9823953
> *THERES LOTTA SNITCHES ON THIS BITCH ,I GOT BOOTED ALOT  CUZ OF SNITCHES :angry:
> *


You know it bro,same here i always catch shit for keeping it real


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:33 PM~9823959
> *Got a call in to Gary to see if you can get your votes back.
> Andy
> *


I'm sure he'll get right on that.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 30 2008, 10:48 PM~9824077
> *lac life I'm a fair guy and since you are so popular, and such a likable guy you will be the exception for the next contest and be allowed to enter the set up that is no longer "your" set up! Which by the way is a very nice set up!
> Andy
> *


An exception to what there were no rules for thi one untill after it started.


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

exactly when is the next contest starting ?

Id like to enter my ride, since Its a street ride with a street setup, no adex's, that I built , and own right now & have owned for 8 years :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 30 2008, 10:11 PM~9827213
> *:0 Because you were beating there boy. :biggrin:
> :0  :0
> *


Did the mods do this or was it Andy's call?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

what a bunch of crying ass fucking chapetes.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 30 2008, 11:02 PM~9824216
> *:uh:
> Check it homie we always been cool so im not gonna go too deep into this but Andy called me this morning stating that some one ratted out lac life from another topic saying he sold the car 2 months ago, Andy didn't think it was fair that his OLD setup that USED to be his should be entered end of story no midwest conspiracy no white man trying to opress the black man no missing evidence just figured everyone knew what the word YOUR meant its like me posting up the setup in my OLD 63 its had a couple new owners and i no longer own it so its not MINE. Sorry you feel like but you got shamboozled next time help your boy out and explain to him that if you do not own something in the present its not YOURS
> *


We still are cool i think.  And the guy that ratted is the guy who is now winning. :uh: And lac life isn't my boy i don't even know who he is,but even if andy didn't think it was fair it damn sure isn't fair to fuck 80 people out of there votes and to fuck the guy that would have won out of an adex.So To be fair start this over again or give both an adex that what i would do if something i backed got this messed up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 04:20 AM~9827306
> *Did the mods do this or was it Andy's call?
> *


Andy called pit so i guess it was his call?
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 30 2008, 11:28 PM~9824448
> *IT SHOULDN'T MATTER IF YOU OWNED OR YOU DIDN'T AT ALL
> 
> IT SHOULD MATTER IF YOU BUILT IT
> ...


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 31 2008, 12:40 AM~9825081
> *Just got off the phone with Andy (very cool and down to earth guy), I am out of this contest! According to him, he talked with Gary and there is no way to let the people that voted for me vote again......which I dont agree with, if thats the case they should restart the entire contest to make it fair cus now there are are 88 votes that could go to someone else. But anyway, he said that the pic I entered WILL be in the next contest and people can vote on it then. He also let me know that there will be many more contests for every kind of set-up, i.e. ones with adex's, ones without adex's, "trailer queens", street rides and so on. That way everybody gets a chance to win no matter what kind of set-up you have. I just want to put it out there that I NEVER tried to mislead anybody on here! Just like I said before and I think fullyclownin basically said it too, I don't care who owns the car now or 20 years from now.....that is MY set-up in My car. I put everything I could into that car including the trunk and I am proud of how it turned out and thats why I post pics of it whenever I can. Good luck to the remaining 19 entries!!!
> *


And they don't want that. :0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

As Andy has said a new contest is going to start after this one is done.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

well now that lac life is out everyone else vote for blueouija

need a surge in votes so the cry baby who whined to the mods dont win this contest ...but then blueouija might get kicked out of the comp cause his shit has blue on it :dunno:

either way he (crybaby) dont deserve to win...not saying i do...so no more votes for me...vote for blueouija :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

funniest thing of all is andys the nicest person in lowriding and hes trying to give away free dumps and this whole thing turns into typical LIL bullshit. I mean hes giving away 500 dumps not 2.00 dvd's we should be thankful hes taking the time to try and help us out


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 01:09 AM~9828346
> *funniest thing of all is andys the nicest person in lowriding and hes trying to give away free dumps and this whole thing turns into typical LIL bullshit. I mean hes giving away 500 dumps not 2.00 dvd's we should be thankful hes taking the time to try and help us out
> *


No shit. I'm not going to even read thru all the BS. But the fact of the matter is if you don't currently own something its not yours to enter with.

Other than that i dont see the point in all the whining.

I mean i saw the topic before it had enough entries. I could have posted one of my old cars but damn thats not fair to anyone else.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

ALL im gonna say is YOU must be real proud to run like a lil BITCH to the mods to get lac life out this contest so YOUR P.O.S. coud get a chance in on this PUSSY ASS MOFO 


we all know who the real winner IS here and thats lac life


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^Easy there spamalamadingdong^^^ :uh: :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 01:09 AM~9828346
> *funniest thing of all is andys the nicest person in lowriding and hes trying to give away free dumps and this whole thing turns into typical LIL bullshit. I mean hes giving away 500 dumps not 2.00 dvd's we should be thankful hes taking the time to try and help us out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 12:56 AM~9828233
> *well now that lac life is out everyone else vote for blueouija
> 
> need a surge in votes so the cry baby who whined to the mods dont win this contest ...but then blueouija might get kicked out of the comp cause his shit has blue on it :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

This is all im gonna say about this stuff cause apparently you guys all know everything anyway......I didnt call up any mods or pm any mods cryin about anything. I will keep it real with you all, the only mod i do know is 61impalaon3, and he didnt have anything to do with this. All i did was post up the link and put ol boy on blast but even in the post i didnt say that much....i dont care who read what and how they understood it. the fact of the matter is, it says YOUR street ride. If its not yours then you dont own it anymore. Thats the way i read the rules. For myself to just point something out without saying anything means that the proof is in the pudding and all someone else had to do is sit back and say hmmmmmm. You know what if he doesnt own the car then he doesnt own the setup. You all can think what you want. you all will think im a big cry baby and stuff like that anyway, cause you all have pieced together your own stories of what you all think really happened anyway. So apparently Andy saw something he didnt like and pulled the plug, or had mr impala do it. I didnt say anything to either one of them. I dont know them at all. Believe me i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more things going on in life to sit here and worry about what people in cali, kc, fl, or anyother place thinks of me or about me or my setup. I will still sleep good at night, regardless if i win or not and regardless of what you all wanna say about me.

Furthermore I would like to thank Andy for providing the opportunity to give back to the fellow riders in the game and to Gary facilitating the contest, cause neither of these guys have to do anything. 

Its just a shame that you all wanna beat people up on the net cause someone makes a decision to kick someone out of the contest, saying the things you guys were sayin about everyone involved. Fact of the matter is its fair, maybe there were some gray areas in the rules to some, but i read them just fine.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

I have no personal issues with any of you guys, I think that lac lifes setup was off the hook for real and it was real nice craftsmanship and in no way am i sayin mine is better than yours bro. I think i have been around this stuff long enough to know a really nice setup. You can be mad at me for postin that up about you not owning the car, but i was just reading the rules. Dude you can talk to anyone that knows me im mellow as hell, i was just postin it up to see what others thought, thats why there was no story behind the link. I didnt post it up with the sole intention to get you booted, cause i would buy one before i would go pissing on people i dont know.......


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 09:37 AM~9829904
> *This is all im gonna say about this stuff cause apparently you guys all know everything anyway......I didnt call up any mods or pm any mods cryin about anything. I will keep it real with you all, the only mod i do know is 61impalaon3, and he didnt have anything to do with this. All i did was post up the link and put ol boy on blast but even in the post i didnt say that much....i dont care who read what and how they understood it. the fact of the matter is, it says YOUR street ride. If its not yours then you dont own it anymore. Thats the way i read the rules. For myself to just point something out without saying anything means that the proof is in the pudding and all someone else had to do is sit back and say hmmmmmm. You know what if he doesnt own the car then he doesnt own the setup. You all can think what you want. you all will think im a big cry baby and stuff like that anyway, cause you all have pieced together your own stories of what you all think really happened anyway. So apparently Andy saw something he didnt like and pulled the plug, or had mr impala do it. I didnt say anything to either one of them. I dont know them at all. Believe me i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more things going on in life to sit here and worry about what people in cali, kc, fl, or anyother place thinks of me or about me or my setup. I will still sleep good at night, regardless if i win or not and regardless of what you all wanna say about me.
> 
> Furthermore I would like to thank Andy for providing the opportunity to give back to the fellow riders in the game and to Gary facilitating the contest, cause neither of these guys have to do anything.
> ...



Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Good post Russ


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156+Jan 30 2008, 06:08 PM~9824276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 AM~9829940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


as always Russ you are a stand up guy :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 09:43 AM~9829917
> *I have no personal issues with any of you guys, I think that lac lifes setup was off the hook for real and it was real nice craftsmanship and in no way am i sayin mine is better than yours bro. I think i have been around this stuff long enough to know a really nice setup. You can be mad at me for postin that up about you not owning the car, but i was just reading the rules. Dude you can talk to anyone that knows me im mellow as hell, i was just postin it up to see what others thought, thats why there was no story behind the link. I didnt post it up with the sole intention to get you booted, cause i would buy one before i would go pissing on people i dont know.......
> *


bla bla bla you posted that shit up with sole intention of starting shit because you realized you weren't going to win.....you MAY NOT have cryed to the mods but you did post that link that started all this shit....and in turn got lac life kicked out of the contest which equals you being in the lead....
dont go try making your self look good cause you made your self look just as bad if not worse than i made my self look...sure i made an ass out of my self...but you made a DICK out of your self


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 11:31 AM~9830656
> *bla bla bla you posted that shit up with sole intention of starting shit because you realized you weren't going to win.....you MAY NOT have cryed to the mods but you did post that link that started all this shit....and in turn got lac life kicked out of the contest which equals you being in the lead....
> dont go try making your self look good cause you made your self look just as bad if not worse than i made my self look...sure i made an ass out of my self...but you made a DICK out of your self
> *


good point


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i dont know why you guys are arguing for because on the last day of the contest im gonna use all 200 screen name accounts i have to rig it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 31 2008, 11:36 AM~9830693
> *i dont know why you guys are arguing for because on the last day of the contest im gonna use all 200 screen name accounts i have to rig it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 AM~9830705
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: i better be quiet because if i were to some how meraculously :uh: pull it off, fooz gonna be questioning the truth :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 31 2008, 11:40 AM~9830722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: i better be quiet because if i were to some how meraculously :uh: pull it off, fooz gonna be questioning the truth  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 08:37 AM~9829904
> *This is all im gonna say about this stuff cause apparently you guys all know everything anyway......I didnt call up any mods or pm any mods cryin about anything. I will keep it real with you all, the only mod i do know is 61impalaon3, and he didnt have anything to do with this. All i did was post up the link and put ol boy on blast but even in the post i didnt say that much....i dont care who read what and how they understood it. the fact of the matter is, it says YOUR street ride. If its not yours then you dont own it anymore. Thats the way i read the rules. For myself to just point something out without saying anything means that the proof is in the pudding and all someone else had to do is sit back and say hmmmmmm. You know what if he doesnt own the car then he doesnt own the setup. You all can think what you want. you all will think im a big cry baby and stuff like that anyway, cause you all have pieced together your own stories of what you all think really happened anyway. So apparently Andy saw something he didnt like and pulled the plug, or had mr impala do it. I didnt say anything to either one of them. I dont know them at all. Believe me i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more things going on in life to sit here and worry about what people in cali, kc, fl, or anyother place thinks of me or about me or my setup. I will still sleep good at night, regardless if i win or not and regardless of what you all wanna say about me.
> 
> Furthermore I would like to thank Andy for providing the opportunity to give back to the fellow riders in the game and to Gary facilitating the contest, cause neither of these guys have to do anything.
> ...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 11:31 AM~9830656
> *bla bla bla you posted that shit up with sole intention of starting shit because you realized you weren't going to win.....you MAY NOT have cryed to the mods but you did post that link that started all this shit....and in turn got lac life kicked out of the contest which equals you being in the lead....
> dont go try making your self look good cause you made your self look just as bad if not worse than i made my self look...sure i made an ass out of my self...but you made a DICK out of your self
> *


Your the only one making yourself look bad. You have been a fucking cry baby ever since this shit started because your set ups not good enough to win .


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 09:31 AM~9830656
> *bla bla bla you posted that shit up with sole intention of starting shit because you realized you weren't going to win.....you MAY NOT have cryed to the mods but you did post that link that started all this shit....and in turn got lac life kicked out of the contest which equals you being in the lead....
> dont go try making your self look good cause you made your self look just as bad if not worse than i made my self look...sure i made an ass out of my self...but you made a DICK out of your self
> *


Well said,  A rats a rat, a bitch is a bitch and a dick is a dick.............


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jan 31 2008, 10:58 AM~9830901
> *Well said,   A rats a rat, a bitch is a bitch and a dick is a dick.............
> *


 :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 06:25 AM~9827363
> *Andy called pit so i guess it was his call?
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 the BRENT ANDY called was MRIMPALA,,,,,,,, not me, im not a mod ...


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 01:02 AM~9824216
> *:uh:
> Check it homie we always been cool so im not gonna go too deep into this but Andy called me this morning stating that some one ratted out lac life from another topic saying he sold the car 2 months ago, Andy didn't think it was fair that his OLD setup that USED to be his should be entered end of story no midwest conspiracy no white man trying to opress the black man no missing evidence just figured everyone knew what the word YOUR meant its like me posting up the setup in my OLD 63 its had a couple new owners and i no longer own it so its not MINE. Sorry you feel like you got shamboozled but next time help your boy out and explain to him that if you do not own something in the present its not YOURS
> *


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 09:37 AM~9829904
> *This is all im gonna say about this stuff cause apparently you guys all know everything anyway......I didnt call up any mods or pm any mods cryin about anything. I will keep it real with you all, the only mod i do know is 61impalaon3, and he didnt have anything to do with this. All i did was post up the link and put ol boy on blast but even in the post i didnt say that much....i dont care who read what and how they understood it. the fact of the matter is, it says YOUR street ride. If its not yours then you dont own it anymore. Thats the way i read the rules. For myself to just point something out without saying anything means that the proof is in the pudding and all someone else had to do is sit back and say hmmmmmm. You know what if he doesnt own the car then he doesnt own the setup. You all can think what you want. you all will think im a big cry baby and stuff like that anyway, cause you all have pieced together your own stories of what you all think really happened anyway. So apparently Andy saw something he didnt like and pulled the plug, or had mr impala do it. I didnt say anything to either one of them. I dont know them at all. Believe me i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more things going on in life to sit here and worry about what people in cali, kc, fl, or anyother place thinks of me or about me or my setup. I will still sleep good at night, regardless if i win or not and regardless of what you all wanna say about me.
> 
> Furthermore I would like to thank Andy for providing the opportunity to give back to the fellow riders in the game and to Gary facilitating the contest, cause neither of these guys have to do anything.
> ...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Jan 31 2008, 11:58 AM~9830901
> *Well said,   A rats a rat, a bitch is a bitch and a dick is a dick.............
> *


damn right


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

I guess if there is another GIVE AWAY we will all read the rules, and I'm sure it will be well worded next time, and try to respectfully have a FREE contest. And if these draws continue to go smooth maybe we'll all get a chance to win something. So lets not let this ruin something good down the road...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

to the BEST THREAD THAT EVER HAPPENED TO LAYITLOW... A FREE ADEX DUMP FROM ANDY


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 31 2008, 12:49 PM~9831291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

does the runner up get a Adex check valve? :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Damn, that should be a contest on its own.... 

I say, have a contest, post your check valves you are using with your adex, and if you're using chitty china ball valves you are qualified for the draw of some nice ADEX CHECKS... :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 31 2008, 01:02 PM~9831414
> *Damn, that should be a contest on its own....
> 
> I say, have a contest, post your check valves you are using with your adex, and if you're using chitty china ball valves you are qualified for the draw of some nice ADEX CHECKS...  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 01:04 PM~9831447
> *
> *



Jay, should I have added "CURRENT CHITTY CHINA BALL from a set up you OWN and have now with proof of ownership" ..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 31 2008, 01:15 PM~9831562
> *Jay, should I have added "CURRENT CHITTY CHINA BALL from a set up you OWN and have now with proof of ownership" ..
> 
> 
> ...


LOL damn Rich.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2008, 11:55 AM~9830865
> *Your the only one making yourself look bad. You have been a fucking cry baby ever since this shit started because your set ups not good enough to win .
> *


no my setup is plenty good enough to run in the top 5 of these setups...its just that i don't have enough friends on layitlow to make me have a ton of votes....i said i made my self look like and ass and i don't give a dam....my setup is 10X better than his shit and you know that your just bias to your Kentucky boys :cheesy: 

you know i have no problems with you or anyone else on this site...so im going to just shut up and keep it that way..(after i say this 1 last thing)....you all can keep your popularity contest because thats all it was from the get go ..we all know it was rigged from the beginning ....thats all there is to it and theres nothing anyone can do about it... the winner of the cry baby cry to the mods contest can shove that nice shiny new adex right up there ass :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 03:22 PM~9832019
> *no my setup is plenty good enough to run in the top 5 of these setups...its just that i don't have enough friends on layitlow to make me have a ton of votes....i said i made my self look like and ass and i don't give a dam....my setup is 10X better than his shit and you know that your just bias to your Kentucky boys :cheesy:
> 
> you know i have no problems with you or anyone else on this site...so im going to just shut up and keep it that way..(after i say this 1 last thing)....you all can keep your popularity contest because thats all it was from the get go ..we all know it was rigged from the beginning ....thats all there is to it and theres nothing anyone can do about it... the winner of the cry baby cry to the mods contest can shove that nice shiny new adex right up there ass  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CRY CRY CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 02:25 PM~9832044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CRY CRY CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn this is turning to be a cool ass thread to read...Very entertaining... :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2008, 02:44 PM~9832206
> *damn this is turning to be a cool ass thread to read...Very entertaining... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You goof


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 02:25 PM~9832044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CRY CRY CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Man how about a contest for some Italian Dumps?!?!?!?!? Those motherfuckers are ballin!! I need me some of them shits!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 31 2008, 01:55 PM~9832818
> *Man how about a contest for some Italian Dumps?!?!?!?!? Those motherfuckers are ballin!! I need me some of them shits!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fucking Jro with his italians and his Chinas for life...LOL


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

This thread has turned motherfucking pathetic. God damn embarrassing. I wouldnt blame Andy a damn bit for never doing it again. I sure the fuck wouldnt.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 04:00 PM~9832840
> *This thread has turned motherfucking pathetic. God damn embarrassing. I wouldnt blame Andy a damn bit for never doing it again. I sure the fuck wouldnt.
> *


he actually plans on doing several more


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 10:00 AM~9831392
> *does the runner up get a Adex check valve?  :biggrin:
> *


i think he should get the Adex Plug... :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

dam server


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 31 2008, 03:02 PM~9832851
> *he actually plans on doing several more
> *


yeah my hats off to him for that. sad thats he's giving away free shit and he seems to be catching more hell than praise for it.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 02:14 PM~9832927
> *yeah my hats off to him for that. sad thats he's giving away free shit and he seems to be catching more hell than praise for it.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn that was a jack move on Lac life.... :uh: ....They should just cancel this contest and start off new. Seems to be unfair for both sides.....I vote on a new contest with the rules more spacific so that this wont happen again.....O and make sure to put in the rules that there will be no throwing people under the buss just becuase your loosing....Man up and take the loss.....


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 31 2008, 03:59 PM~9832836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fucking Jro with his italians and his Chinas for life...LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jan 31 2008, 01:45 AM~9828647
> *ALL im gonna say is YOU must be real proud to run like a lil BITCH to the mods to get lac life out this contest so YOUR P.O.S. coud get a chance in on this PUSSY ASS MOFO
> we all know who the real winner IS here and thats lac life
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 09:14 PM~9832927
> *yeah my hats off to him for that. sad thats he's giving away free shit and he seems to be catching more hell than praise for it.
> *


You know what bro if it was you, you wouldn't be saying this.I give it up to(andy)for doing it,But all i was saying is the way they(whoever that is)handeled this was wrong.The rules were not clear(even though some are saying they got it)theres alot of poeple that agree they weren't.Look back at all the posts on lac lifes side.And if they are still going to insist thats hes out of it then everyone should get to vote agian because thats alot of votes that would change the outcome of this contest.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 04:31 PM~9830656
> *bla bla bla you posted that shit up with sole intention of starting shit because you realized you weren't going to win.....you MAY NOT have cryed to the mods but you did post that link that started all this shit....and in turn got lac life kicked out of the contest which equals you being in the lead....
> dont go try making your self look good cause you made your self look just as bad if not worse than i made my self look...sure i made an ass out of my self...but you made a DICK out of your self
> *


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 31 2008, 09:23 PM~9832967
> *Damn that was a jack move on Lac life.... :uh: ....They should just cancel this contest and start off new. Seems to be unfair for both sides.....I vote on a new contest with the rules more spacific so that this wont happen again.....O and make sure to put in the rules that there will be no throwing people under the buss just becuase your loosing....Man up and take the loss.....
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 06:09 AM~9828346
> *funniest thing of all is andys the nicest person in lowriding and hes trying to give away free dumps and this whole thing turns into typical LIL bullshit. I mean hes giving away 500 dumps not 2.00 dvd's we should be thankful hes taking the time to try and help us out
> *


You know what i agree with you that it is cool that andy is doing this,but your also right it isn't a 2 buck dvd and the way they just took him out along with his 88 votes, that now don't count towards anyone?Please bro that ain't right.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 06:09 AM~9828346
> *funniest thing of all is andys the nicest person in lowriding and hes trying to give away free dumps and this whole thing turns into typical LIL bullshit. I mean hes giving away 500 dumps not 2.00 dvd's we should be thankful hes taking the time to try and help us out
> *


You know what i agree with you that it is cool that andy is doing this,but your also right it isn't a 2 buck dvd and the way they just took him out along with his 88 votes, that now don't count towards anyone?Please bro that ain't right.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 04:11 PM~9833318
> *You know what bro if it was you, you wouldn't be saying this.I give it up to(andy)for doing it,But all i was saying is the way they(whoever that is)handeled this was wrong.The rules were not clear(even though some are saying they got it)theres alot of poeple that agree they weren't.Look back at all the posts on lac lifes side.And if they are still going to insist thats hes out of it then everyone should get to vote agian because thats alot of votes that would change the outcome of this contest.
> *


Then you dont know me well bro. I promise you if it was me and Andy made that decision I'd be fine by it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 07:22 PM~9832019
> *no my setup is plenty good enough to run in the top 5 of these setups...its just that i don't have enough friends on layitlow to make me have a ton of votes....i said i made my self look like and ass and i don't give a dam....my setup is 10X better than his shit and you know that your just bias to your Kentucky boys :cheesy:
> 
> you know i have no problems with you or anyone else on this site...so im going to just shut up and keep it that way..(after i say this 1 last thing)....you all can keep your popularity contest because thats all it was from the get go ..we all know it was rigged from the beginning ....thats all there is to it and theres nothing anyone can do about it... the winner of the cry baby cry to the mods contest can shove that nice shiny new adex right up there ass  :cheesy:
> *


This is some funny ass shit right here all the homies come to aid there boy.My set-up is better then any of these but i wouldn't stand a chance because of how LIL is.Your 100 percent right,about it being a popularity contest.Look at the rides of the month with all the tight ass rides on here look at how they have picked,it's all about friends not cars.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 PM~9833427
> *Then you dont know me well bro. I promise you if it was me and Andy made that decision I'd be fine by it.
> *


Well 88 of us that lost our votes aren't.I'm not mad at 187 dude,i don't even know him ,but the way they did this isn't right bottom line.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2008, 02:37 PM~9829904
> *This is all im gonna say about this stuff cause apparently you guys all know everything anyway......I didnt call up any mods or pm any mods cryin about anything. I will keep it real with you all, the only mod i do know is 61impalaon3, and he didnt have anything to do with this. All i did was post up the link and put ol boy on blast but even in the post i didnt say that much....i dont care who read what and how they understood it. the fact of the matter is, it says YOUR street ride. If its not yours then you dont own it anymore. Thats the way i read the rules. For myself to just point something out without saying anything means that the proof is in the pudding and all someone else had to do is sit back and say hmmmmmm. You know what if he doesnt own the car then he doesnt own the setup. You all can think what you want. you all will think im a big cry baby and stuff like that anyway, cause you all have pieced together your own stories of what you all think really happened anyway. So apparently Andy saw something he didnt like and pulled the plug, or had mr impala do it. I didnt say anything to either one of them. I dont know them at all. Believe me i have WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more things going on in life to sit here and worry about what people in cali, kc, fl, or anyother place thinks of me or about me or my setup. I will still sleep good at night, regardless if i win or not and regardless of what you all wanna say about me.
> 
> Furthermore I would like to thank Andy for providing the opportunity to give back to the fellow riders in the game and to Gary facilitating the contest, cause neither of these guys have to do anything.
> ...


Just one thing do you not think that everyone that voted for him should be able to re-vote?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 07:25 PM~9832044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CRY CRY CRY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


More friends to the rescue.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 04:40 PM~9833496
> *Well 88 of us that lost our votes aren't.I'm not mad at 187 dude,i don't even know him ,but the way they did this isn't right bottom line.
> *


I understand that..I actually voted for aaron...and would again. 

The main reason is because i can relate to his setup..i watched it come together..I think its clean...and aaron is my boy.

Everyone has there reasons to vote and subject there own ideas to who should get the vote. 

Probably some of the same reasons the other setups are getting votes.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

this has really turned to shit. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 31 2008, 10:45 PM~9833536
> *this has really turned to shit.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Sure has.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 31 2008, 04:55 PM~9830865
> *Your the only one making yourself look bad. You have been a fucking cry baby ever since this shit started because your set ups not good enough to win .
> *


Really lets compare.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 04:47 PM~9833566
> *Really lets compare.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i'll agree..thats an easy one.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 10:58 PM~9833674
> *yeah i'll agree..thats an easy one.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 02:47 PM~9833566
> *Really lets compare.
> 
> 
> ...



ones a hopper ones pink ill take the hopper


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

but if it were red, or black........ orange, grey and not pink??????? 

i already know the awnser to that.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 06:43 PM~9833521
> *More friends to the rescue.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Fuck you midget!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 31 2008, 03:14 PM~9833812
> *but if it were red, or black........ orange, grey and not pink???????
> 
> i already know the awnser to that.
> *


then id probably like the white one more but if u took off all them batteries in the red one i bet its nice back there. but its all a matter of preference


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 31 2008, 02:57 PM~9832321
> *:0  You goof
> *


thats an understatement :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:24 PM~9833897
> *thats an understatement :0
> *


gitaneau goof??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just for the record i voted for grimmis  cuz thats the style i like


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 06:23 PM~9833884
> *then id probably like the white one more but if u took off all them batteries in the red one i bet its nice back there. but its all a matter of preference
> *



i have to agree! i followed that build thread, and loved it. just not into hoppers or hopper set ups. but that frame work timdog did...... bad ass!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 06:25 PM~9833906
> *gitaneau goof???  :biggrin:
> *


wahaha no hes the verdun goof,lolow is the gatineau goof...

so did u get your lincoln yet??


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:30 PM~9833939
> *wahaha no hes the verdun goof,lolow is the gatineau goof...
> 
> so did u get your lincoln yet??
> *


lol yeah i just like messin with ya bout it..

its on a truck heading this way.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 05:26 PM~9833915
> *just for the record i voted for grimmis   cuz thats the style i like
> *


very clean


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 31 2008, 06:31 PM~9833954
> *lol yeah i just like messin with ya bout it..
> 
> its on a truck heading this way.
> *


 :0 post pix when ya get it and with it still on the truck :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 05:38 PM~9834013
> *:0 post pix when ya get it and with it still on the truck :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 06:26 PM~9833915
> *just for the record i voted for grimmis   cuz thats the style i like
> *


he does have a very nice setup


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 05:47 PM~9833566
> *Really lets compare.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I personally like doe's second set-up best outta his


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jan 31 2008, 07:03 PM~9834213
> *I personally like doe's second set-up best outta his
> 
> 
> ...


that is nice and clean..like the stripes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

voted for 95 fleetwood i like the whammy and hardlines grimmis already has 3 adexs


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2008, 06:30 PM~9833939
> *wahaha no hes the verdun goof,lolow is the gatineau goof...
> 
> so did u get your lincoln yet??
> *


wahahaha


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

mods should clean this thread up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 11:03 PM~9833720
> *ones a hopper ones pink ill take the hopper
> *


 :0 It never really hopped that good. :0 :biggrin: And pink is in in the 08.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2008, 11:20 PM~9833864
> *Fuck you midget!
> *


 :0 :0 Fuck you dork as bitch. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Like always you can talk sht and fuck with people but you can't take it. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 1 2008, 01:15 AM~9834891
> *mods should clean this thread up.
> *


What you mean they messed it up?


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 PM~9835174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 PM~9835174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


\

very nice....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 PM~9835174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, I actually read this thread from start to finish... My fuckin head hurts now. :banghead:


I dont count for shit BUT...  

Seems to me that LacLife figured since he built the setup and it was owned by him at one point, he had a right to post and mabe win because of it. 

The rules stated, post a pic of your setup (in my and what seems to be a lot of peoples opinion, once you build it and HAVE owned it, it is yours. YES, once you sell it you hand over possession of it BUT as Mr. Impala and others who have BUILT then SOLD their rides know... it is yours. You get credit for the build, pictures you have taken at the time of ownership are YOURS... you dont show the pics off to friends and say, here is So and So's ride :scrutinize: You say "<span style='color:red'>this was the first/second/third setup I built" ). 

Oh yea, and since Mayhem took time away from his gay, co*ksucking, ass smuggling, homosexual comments to actually post a literate positive comment on this thread... I agree with him. It was wrong to remove Lac, votes should have been re-applied where the person chooses and the contest should continue. But again, Im nobody to say anything.  

Whats done is done, Lac has been removed...a shit load of votes have been lost and the contest continues. 

Thank you Andy for offering your product as a prize. That is some cool shit :thumbsup:</span>


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 31 2008, 09:17 PM~9834914
> *:0  :0 Fuck you dork as bitch. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Like always you can talk sht and fuck with people but you can't take it. :0
> *



Sounds like you huh?! Always breaking out with the dork whiteboy shit. You are the coolest person ever and you have the hottest car and doing the most in the Midwest.


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2008, 03:26 PM~9833915
> *just for the record i voted for grimmis   cuz thats the style i like
> *


X2

I think that setup is really nice! I'm surprised at how little votes he's got.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Just some pics of the monty 4 pump setup It gets hopped too :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 08:54 AM~9821011
> *now who never quits.....you made a big deal out of me pointing out your shit and now your pointing out his....the rules didnt state you had to currently own your setup...just said post of your setup.....i could have posted my old lincoln setup...but it was shitty...but if it was better than my caddy setup ( which its not) i would have posted it cause it was a setup i built...
> 
> some of these setups in these pics werent built by the hands of the owner....hell i did my setup but i didnt build the RACK...i installed everything and plumbed it all up with help OVER the phone and yahoo messenger  with True S Mike...lol........ atleast now i dont feel so bad for losing... a quality setup is going to win this...thats all there is to it
> *


 :0 wow, knows his brushes and his hydros :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Jan 31 2008, 07:29 PM~9833926
> *i have to agree! i followed that build thread, and loved it. just not into hoppers or hopper set ups. but that frame work timdog did...... bad ass!
> *



Thanks Mike.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 31 2008, 06:44 PM~9835174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got my Vote from the start.....I know lac life but this was'nt about knowing people to me. This was about setups and this setup is Killing them all in my eyes. I think if you had four pumps then more people would have voted for you.....  ....By the way your copper jumpers look clean as hell chromed out...Great work homie..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 1 2008, 02:36 AM~9838999
> *:0  wow, knows his brushes and his hydros  :biggrin:
> *



yes he does


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 1 2008, 02:32 AM~9835691
> *Damn, I actually read this thread from start to finish... My fuckin head hurts now. :banghead:
> I dont count for shit BUT...
> 
> ...


Whats funny about this is some people say it was very clear because it said your set-up but there are many more that don't agree with that.And no matter what side you are on,not counting 88 votes that LIL people made isn't right at all.Period but your right it is over because these guys don't want to hear it.
:thumbsdown: For something that could have been cool,but is now a joke.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2008, 02:48 AM~9835820
> *Sounds like you huh?!  Always breaking out with the dork whiteboy shit.  You are the coolest person ever and you have the hottest car and doing the most in the Midwest.
> *


????????????I never said nothing about whiteboys?I just called you a dork,(but i guess you fill like thats what you are)You know your problem tim, you listen to much to other people.You've never meet me and you don't know nothing about me bro.It was just funny how everybody thats friends with this 187dude was in here on his side.So i said more of his fiends,you got the problem bro not me.And thanks for the props i know my car is tight and i know we are doing it out here(MAJESTICS) but it's nice to hear it from others.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2008, 03:09 PM~9843060
> *????????????I never said nothing about whiteboys?I just called you a dork,(but i guess you fill like thats what you are)You know your problem tim, you listen to much to other people.You've never meet me and you don't know nothing about me bro.It was just funny how everybody thats friends with this 187dude was in here on his side.So i said more of his fiends,you got the problem bro not me.And thanks for the props i know my car is tight and i know we are doing it out here(MAJESTICS) but it's nice to hear it from others.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tim this guy is funny he walk buy Me in vages like a church mouse its all good doe i no russ he's a cool dude if anyody deserve it he do and thats that i voted and im done i will see you soon 



P.S let yourCAR DO THE TALKING 



LIKE I SAID LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING LOL 



UCE FOR LIFE REMEMBER THAT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2008, 12:00 AM~9846211
> *tim this guy is funny  he walk buy Me in vages like a church mouse  its all good doe i no russ he's a cool dude if anyody deserve it he do and thats that i voted and im done i will see you soon
> P.S let yourCAR DO THE TALKING
> LIKE I SAID LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING LOL
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

another topic going to shitttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 24 2008, 03:49 PM~9773953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a winner


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2008, 01:27 AM~9846784
> *Looks like a winner
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 1 2008, 10:00 PM~9846211
> *tim this guy is funny  he walk buy Me in vages like a church mouse its all good doe i no russ he's a cool dude if anyody deserve it he do and thats that i voted and im done i will see you soon
> P.S let yourCAR DO THE TALKING
> LIKE I SAID LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING LOL
> ...



Thanks bro.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 25 2008, 08:39 AM~9780474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one has my vote lot of attention to detail here everything is plumbed up with teflon and shit I like :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 2 2008, 01:26 PM~9848949
> *this one has my vote lot of attention to detail here everything is plumbed up with teflon and shit I like :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot man


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2008, 05:00 AM~9846211
> *tim this guy is funny  he walk buy Me in vages like a church mouse its all good doe i no russ he's a cool dude if anyody deserve it he do and thats that i voted and im done i will see you soon
> P.S let yourCAR DO THE TALKING
> LIKE I SAID LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING LOL
> ...


I did fool?I thought you were gonna kick my ass the next time you saw me???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whos the mouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't even notice you there. :0 :0 :0 :0


And also you brought me up,I guess you still dreaming about me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 06:00 AM~9846619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


It would be funny if it happened. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

whatsup maverick


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 2 2008, 06:42 PM~9850860
> *whatsup maverick
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2008, 07:29 PM~9850796
> *It would be funny if it happened. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


it still could, you might want to quit while your ahead!!


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 08:48 PM~9851809
> *it still could, you might want to quit while your ahead!!
> *



apparently he dont know john very well......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2008, 10:56 PM~9851871
> *apparently he dont know john very well......
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:57 PM~9851877
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

beautiful night to break out that street ride......this is how you keep it real in the streets......lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2008, 11:02 PM~9851908
> *beautiful night to break out that street ride......this is how you keep it real in the streets......lol
> 
> 
> ...


im pulling a late nighter, im trying to keep it real in the shop! :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2008, 11:02 PM~9851908
> *beautiful night to break out that street ride......this is how you keep it real in the streets......lol
> 
> 
> ...


its a sweet car russ  :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2008, 11:02 PM~9851908
> *beautiful night to break out that street ride......this is how you keep it real in the streets......lol
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot.... I love taking my car out at night too...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

sup jay, how ya been, nice caaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 11:26 PM~9852115
> *sup jay, how ya been, nice caaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr! :biggrin:
> *



SUp bro... ? Just trying to keep busy bro...... thanks for the kind words :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:27 PM~9852122
> *SUp bro... ? thanks  :biggrin:
> *


caaaaaaaaar as in (boston accent) caaaaaaarr :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 11:28 PM~9852130
> *caaaaaaaaar as in (boston accent) caaaaaaarr :biggrin:
> *


I'm north of boston I try not to talk like that...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9852147
> *I'm north of boston I try not to talk like that...
> *


but if I did it would sound more like caaah


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9852147
> *I'm north of boston I try not to talk like that...
> *


 :0 caaarrrrr ....biiiilllllllyyyy iiiissss aaaa hhhiiiicccckkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:33 PM~9852155
> *but if I did it would sound more like caaah
> *


nice car bro clean setup


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

LUXURIOU$LAC GO WORK ON YO CAR NUKKA :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Got all 20 yet?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:37 PM~9852177
> *LUXURIOU$LAC GO WORK ON YO CAR NUKKA :0
> *


x2345324


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 11:35 PM~9852170
> *nice car bro clean setup
> *


thanks...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 2 2008, 09:37 PM~9852184
> *Got all 20 yet?
> 
> 
> ...


nah your just in time your number 20


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

I VOTED FO THAT NIKKA BLUEOUIJA.SET UP LOOK FIRM


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 2 2008, 11:45 PM~9852227
> *I VOTED FO THAT NIKKA BLUEOUIJA.SET UP LOOK FIRM
> *


shut up ya albino cockholdster :uh: , i hear your all over luxuriousmontreals ball sack, i bet you jack off to his profile..... penis envy! :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 11:55 PM~9852298
> *shut up ya albino cockholdster  :uh: , i hear your all over luxuriousmontreals ball sack, i bet you jack off to his profile..... penis envy! :uh:
> *


damn Billy now you got BANKS all over your ass... :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9852189
> *x2345324
> *


ok im goin, im goin!


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 09:55 PM~9852298
> *shut up ya albino cockholdster  :uh: , i hear your all over luxuriousmontreals ball sack, i bet you jack off to his profile..... penis envy! :uh:
> *


STFU YA BLUE GRASS FOO AND GO WORK ON THAT CADDY INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT TO YOUR DADDY ON HERE :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2008, 11:56 PM~9852309
> *damn Billy now you got BANKS all over your ass... :roflmao:
> *


 hes on your nuttsack not mine! hes probably callin you in the middle of the night just to hear your voice! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2008, 09:56 PM~9852309
> *damn Billy now you got BANKS all over your ass... :roflmao:
> *


YOU IDIOT, WHY DON'T YOU GO AND GET THAT FRANKEINSTEIN FRONTHEAD OF LUXURIOU$LAC ENGRAVED INSTEAD OF YOUR ROCKER PANELS


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 3 2008, 12:01 AM~9852332
> *STFU YA BLUE GRASS FOO AND GO WORK ON THAT CADDY INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT TO YOUR DADDY ON HERE :uh:
> *


 if you was my dad, i would pick your ass off while you sleep, ya shrek lookin bastard, go suck donkey dick!


----------



## BANKS (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9852333
> *hes on your nuttsack not mine! hes probably callin you in the middle of the night just to hear your voice! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH RIGHT YOU FRANKENSTEIN LOOKING BASTARD, I HEARD YOU ARE GETTING MARRIED TO YOUR SISTER


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 3 2008, 12:06 AM~9852367
> *YEAH RIGHT YOU FRANKENSTEIN LOOKING BASTARD, I HEARD YOU ARE GETTING MARRIED TO YOUR SISTER
> *


yeah thats what is is, i guess thats good ol fashion kentucky jokes! :uh: 

say talk about owned, someone on here busted you out ya dorkus morlorkus ...bill gates looking motherfucker, they gave me this from your myspace page, i really about fell out my fucken chair! lookin like a serial killer n shit , cannibal get cha grind on cuz! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 12:11 AM~9852401
> *yeah thats what is is, i guess thats good ol fashion kentucky jokes! :uh:
> 
> say talk about owned, someone on here busted you out ya dorkus morlorkus ...bill gates looking motherfucker, they gave me this from your myspace page, i really about fell out my fucken chair!  lookin like a serial killer n shit ,  cannibal get cha grind on cuz! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


hahaha good one there fokker... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 3 2008, 12:14 AM~9852416
> *hahaha good one there fokker... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BANKS_@Feb 3 2008, 12:03 AM~9852354
> *YOU IDIOT, WHY DON'T YOU GO AND GET THAT FRANKEINSTEIN FRONTHEAD OF LUXURIOU$LAC ENGRAVED INSTEAD OF YOUR ROCKER PANELS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

besides all the bullshit as usual on layitlow...here's some shots of Russ (187_regal) out on the road actually drivin his


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 12:58 AM~9852667
> *besides all the bullshit as usual on layitlow...here's some shots of Russ (187_regal) out on the road actually drivin his
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 12:58 AM~9852667
> *besides all the bullshit as usual on layitlow...here's some shots of Russ (187_regal) out on the road actually drivin his
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9852147
> *I'm north of boston I try not to talk like that...
> *



its not working! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 05:58 AM~9852667
> *besides all the bullshit as usual on layitlow...here's some shots of Russ (187_regal) out on the road actually drivin his
> 
> 
> ...


Look on the real this isn't about russ to me it was about how they handeled this whole mess up.(the mods,and andy)Dudes regal is sweet i've seen it in other topics and i think he's pmed me before about stuff,so don't get it twisted.They should have just been more clear on the rules,and if they were going to kick lac life out we should have got our votes back,or start this contest again.Thats all.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 3 2008, 03:48 AM~9851809
> *it still could, you might want to quit while your ahead!!
> *


You must not know me homie,i go where i please,and don't give a fuck about no one bro.Dudes get all pissed on here because they can't take what they dish out.I got no problem with anyone on here,Shit read back there was a shit load of people saying the same shit i was about this deal.But he only reasponded to me?He's been mad ever since we hopped over 4 years ago man,And i thought the bull with him was over,but then he says that bullshit when i never even posted about him?I'm about lowriding not all this i'm gonna kick your ass bullshit thats fuckin high school,but i don't care what anyone wants to do,i'm nt worried at all,you can beleave that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 2 2008, 06:27 AM~9846784
> *Looks like a winner
> *


X2 if i could get my vote back this was my second choice.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I know it's to late but heres my homies set up,and yes he still owns the car. :biggrin:


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2008, 09:02 AM~9853826
> *I know it's to late but heres my homies set up,and yes he still owns the car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



seen that setup in person at black sunday and KC and DAM that setup is clean...gave me inspiration for my setup...got some good ideas from it :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lux Cutty_@Feb 3 2008, 12:58 AM~9852667
> *besides all the bullshit as usual on layitlow...here's some shots of Russ (187_regal) out on the road actually drivin his
> 
> 
> ...


he has a very nice gbody..one of the nicer onces ive seen.....

i just dont see why you guys think hes god cause he drives his car...i drive the fuck out of my car and half the others on here do the same....

dont see why you guys are making a big deal about him ACTUALLY driving his car


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 3 2008, 09:21 AM~9854179
> *he has a very nice gbody..one of the nicer onces ive seen.....
> 
> i just dont see why you guys think hes god cause he drives his car...i drive the fuck out of my car and half the others on here do the same....
> ...



because there are two different kinds of people in this world.....those that talk about it......and then there are the people that do it......and have proof.....lol.....why dont you worry about what you need to change on that guys car your driving around....do something else to it and quit actin like a know it all about shit....you talk too damn much..........

Every time somone gets on here and just says something about me you get on here and try to bust my balls.....its the internet.......get a life......


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

i am not a big g body fan, but just my two cents Russ and Jeff has the sickest g bodys in the country and there DRIVEN hands down!!



by the way this may be off topic cause i dint read all this drama bullshit, just a little


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so it a contest now of who drives there car the most or who drives it the hardest?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 05:40 PM~9854514
> *because there are two different kinds of people in this world.....those that talk about it......and then there are the people that do it......and have proof.....lol.....why dont you worry about what you need to change on that guys car your driving around....do something else to it and quit actin like a know it all about shit....you talk too damn much..........
> 
> Every time somone gets on here and just says something about me you get on here and try to bust my balls.....its the internet.......get a life......
> *




I agree with this statement,it's fucing funny how mad some people get over what othes say on here. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Feb 3 2008, 06:31 PM~9854828
> *i am not a big g body fan,  but just my two cents Russ and Jeff has the sickest g bodys in the country and there DRIVEN hands down!!
> by the way this may be off topic cause i dint read all this drama bullshit, just a little
> *


Very nice regals but best in the country. :uh: Oh my bad you said your two cents. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 3 2008, 06:42 PM~9854888
> *so it a contest now of who drives there car the most or who drives it the hardest?
> *


Well when they said post your set-up they meant ones that are owned by you and that you drive all the time..........DIDN't you know that. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 12:40 PM~9854514
> *because there are two different kinds of people in this world.....those that talk about it......and then there are the people that do it......and have proof.....lol.....why dont you worry about what you need to change on that guys car your driving around....do something else to it and quit actin like a know it all about shit....you talk too damn much..........
> 
> Every time someone gets on here and just says something about me you get on here and try to bust my balls.....its the internet.......get a life......
> *


as far as you thinking im driving someone elses car around you can think what you want but ive been friends with Mike almost as long as he owned the car..back when it was basically stock with juice....me and Maverick both put alot of opinions and suggestions into the build of the car...when it came time to striping it i had already wanted to buy the car..he came to use and asked opinions...we chose pink he went with it...if i would have bought the car 100% stock i would have brought it to him to have him do the work for me that i couldn't do anyway...so now you know the real story on the car...i think the car is just as much his and it is mine...ive done alot of different things with it since i got it...and i DRIVE It....he never got go to drive it...it sat in a garage all year long....hell after he had the pink stripes done it never went anywhere but to my house..

now i wasn't saying shit directly to bust your balls im just trying to figure out why your the lowrider god because you drive your car...makes no sense to me....

Oh yeah you ask for proof you got it.... i didn't see your shit driving to STL or KC...so heres pics of the trip to STL in my caddy




















































that was a few of the STL pics...4 + hours trip for me...heres some more...trip it KC..3 hour+ on this ride



























this guy drove from Kansas











this guy from way down in Floral Arkansas lol









these guys came from Chicago to rep the big M










oh and this guy...he DROVE a 3 time LRM Super Show winning car from KC to STL on 13s














my car one more time...











my point is for gods sake 187 is not the only real rider on this site....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 12:40 PM~9854514
> *Every time somone gets on here and just says something about me you get on here and try to bust my balls.....its the internet.......get a life......
> *



as far as getting a life goes i got one....just seems you have the perfect life oh lowrider god :worship: :worship: :worship: 

seems everytime someone comes in and says they voted for you they are riding your nuts deep in there ass and 95% of them are from your area...hmm go fucking figure


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 3 2008, 12:32 PM~9855192
> *as far as getting a life goes i got one....just seems you have the perfect life oh lowrider god :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> seems everytime someone comes in and says they voted for you they are riding your nuts deep in there ass and 95% of them are from your area...hmm go fucking figure
> *



maybe im just that kind of guy that helps others when i can and they like me. So what, i have friends....they dont think im a god....your just makin it out to be more than it is....so its all good homie, you do your thing down there, the car looks good on the streets bro...do what you do to keep lowridin alive down there i will do my part up here.......


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2008, 08:43 AM~9853806
> *X2 if i could get my vote back this was my second choice.
> 
> 
> ...



thank you sir..


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Fuck all this shit. Im gonna go buy an adex! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2008, 12:00 PM~9854998
> *Very nice regals but best in the country. :uh: Oh my bad you said your two cents. :biggrin:
> *


yep like i said. iam not a big g body fan, but the paint red lay ed on jeff's cutty is just off the hook. and i base my opinion on the fact that these two cats get out and roll there cars  just my opinion that's all


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 12:40 PM~9854514
> *because there are two different kinds of people in this world.....those that talk about it......and then there are the people that do it......and have proof.....lol.....why dont you worry about what you need to change on that guys car your driving around....do something else to it and quit actin like a know it all about shit....you talk too damn much..........
> 
> Every time somone gets on here and just says something about me you get on here and try to bust my balls.....its the internet.......get a life......
> *



i drove my caddy as a daily for like 4 years up untill recently, and i drove it from connecticut to california, i dont care if people think im a real rider or not, i know i am. fuck every one else, everybody thinks they know the real meaning of lowriding.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

heres my proof as well.










i have photographs somewhere too...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 3 2008, 05:28 PM~9856312
> *Fuck all this shit. Im gonna go buy an adex! lol
> *



http://highgravity-productions.com/adex-dumps


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9857441
> *http://highgravity-productions.com/adex-dumps
> *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone that is participating in this contest and appreciate the tremendous amount of positive response I’ve received via emails and phone calls (which I will try to respond to over the next few days). This is the first contest of this type I have ever undertaken and unfortunately, there have been a few glitches. There was an issue regarding the rules. Bear in mind, I wanted the rules for this contest to be simple and straight forward, counting on my contestants honesty & integrity, rather than a lot of rules I don’t have the time or the desire to enforce. The issue stems from the use of the word “your” in the rules pertaining entering the contest. There are some that feel “your” can be applied to a vehicle and hydraulic setup that no longer belongs to them. Said vehicle having either been sold, traded off, given away, etc. They would be wrong. See the examples below for the definition of the word “your”. 

Babylon English-English 

your 
pron. *belonging to you*, belonging to the person or persons being addressed (possessive - 2nd person, singular and plural) 

your (y r, yôr, y r; y r when unstressed)
adj. The possessive form of you. 
1. Used as a modifier before a noun: your boots; your accomplishments.

your

Pronunciation: (yoor, yôr, yōr; unstressed yur), [key] 
—pron. 
1. (a form of the possessive case of you used as an attributive adjective): Your jacket is in that closet. I like your idea. Cf. yours.


These examples are directly from various dictionary sources that no one can refute. It is not yours to claim when it no longer belongs to you. For the contest, I asked contestants to submit: “ONE picture of the hydraulic setup in *your* street ride, irregardless of your current products. Please limit the picture to street cars only and only include the one picture which you feel captures *your* setup the best.” I did not ask for pictures of setups that “used to be your setup” or “were of your old setup”. Let’s use a little common sense here and not make an issue out of something that is quite clear and obvious. 

As everyone is aware, I found out that one of the contestants no longer owned his vehicle and setup. I contacted a moderator and had him remove that contestant. This had nothing to do with who the contestant was, where he was from, or whether he was winning or losing. This was my decision - as I felt this was the only fair thing to do. He should not have been in the contest – period. As a result, 88 votes were lost and the only way to reinstate those lost votes would have been to end the contest and start all over; something I decided not to do. My reasoning for this was that the contest was already well under way and I will have a new contest right after this one ends. The same contestants, except for the winner of this contest, can re-enter the new contest if they like and the 88 voters who lost their votes can then again vote for the setup of their choice. If, this were the only ADEX give away contest I was going to have, I would definitely have ended the contest and started over. 

This contest is about giving away an ADEX to a worthy recipient chosen by you. Let’s cut the nonsense and concentrate on picking a worthy winner. If anyone would like to talk to me about any of these issues feel free to call me.

Andy
(626) 798-2156


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 3 2008, 10:25 PM~9857829
> *I would like to thank everyone that is participating in this contest and appreciate the tremendous amount of positive response I’ve received via emails and phone calls (which I will try to respond to over the next few days). This is the first contest of this type I have ever undertaken and unfortunately, there have been a few glitches. There was an issue regarding the rules. Bear in mind, I wanted the rules for this contest to be simple and straight forward, counting on my contestants honesty & integrity, rather than a lot of rules I don’t have the time or the desire to enforce. The issue stems from the use of the word “your” in the rules pertaining entering the contest. There are some that feel “your” can be applied to a vehicle and hydraulic setup that no longer belongs to them. Said vehicle having either been sold, traded off, given away, etc. They would be wrong. See the examples below for the definition of the word “your”.
> 
> Babylon English-English
> ...






at least next time the rules will be more clear about this situation and any other that might come up....or at least i would hope they are....thanks for a good contest 
nothing like a good "who's setup is better than everyones" contest to get the pride riled up from a bunch of lowriders lol


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

A well written reply Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 08:31 PM~9855580
> *maybe im just that kind of guy that helps others when i can and they like me. So what, i have friends....they dont think im a god....your just makin it out to be more than it is....so its all good homie, you do your thing down there, the car looks good on the streets bro...do what you do to keep lowridin alive down there i will do my part up here.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 3 2008, 07:26 PM~9855146
> *as far as you thinking im driving someone elses car around you can think what you want but ive been friends with Mike almost as long as he owned the car..back when it was basically stock with juice....me and Maverick both put alot of opinions and suggestions into the build of the car...when it came time to striping it i had already wanted to buy the car..he came to use and asked opinions...we chose pink he went with it...if i would have bought the car 100% stock i would have brought it to him to have him do the work for me that i couldn't do anyway...so now you know the real story on the car...i think the car is just as much his and it is mine...ive done alot of different things with it since i got it...and i DRIVE It....he never got go to drive it...it sat in a garage all year long....hell after he had the pink stripes done it never went anywhere but to my house..
> 
> now i wasn't saying shit directly to bust your balls im just trying to figure out why your the lowrider god because you drive your car...makes no sense to me....
> ...


And i got a flat and ruined a brandnew leafed wheel in the process. :biggrin: Look at the back wheel,thats a spare. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 4 2008, 03:25 AM~9857829
> *I would like to thank everyone that is participating in this contest and appreciate the tremendous amount of positive response I’ve received via emails and phone calls (which I will try to respond to over the next few days). This is the first contest of this type I have ever undertaken and unfortunately, there have been a few glitches. There was an issue regarding the rules. Bear in mind, I wanted the rules for this contest to be simple and straight forward, counting on my contestants honesty & integrity, rather than a lot of rules I don’t have the time or the desire to enforce. The issue stems from the use of the word “your” in the rules pertaining entering the contest. There are some that feel “your” can be applied to a vehicle and hydraulic setup that no longer belongs to them. Said vehicle having either been sold, traded off, given away, etc. They would be wrong. See the examples below for the definition of the word “your”.
> 
> Babylon English-English
> ...



Whats YOUR defention of a a street ride?Just so us people without common sense will know for next time.And what does there being more then one contest have t do with anything.Those 88 still would have changed the outcome of this contest.Just what i think it don't matter homie.Big ups to you for even doing this.


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks like we know who the winner is.. UNLESS something changes in the next little while.. :0 :0


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Good job Andy for even having this contest, Giving away a top notch product, hopefully the person will use it in their setup and it will be put to good use!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn it's getting close


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 02:31 PM~9855580
> *maybe im just that kind of guy that helps others when i can and they like me. So what, i have friends....they dont think im a god....your just makin it out to be more than it is....so its all good homie, you do your thing down there, the car looks good on the streets bro...do what you do to keep lowridin alive down there i will do my part up here.......
> *


your a fucking douchebag with a gbody all the chrome and candy you want its still a fucking gbody 



thats my 2 cents  

see ya at caspers


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9866074
> *your a fucking douchebag  with a gbody  all the chrome and candy you want  its still a fucking gbody
> thats my 2 cents
> 
> ...


What kind of car do you have i'm just curious ?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 3 2008, 08:25 PM~9857829
> *I would like to thank everyone that is participating in this contest and appreciate the tremendous amount of positive response I’ve received via emails and phone calls (which I will try to respond to over the next few days). This is the first contest of this type I have ever undertaken and unfortunately, there have been a few glitches. There was an issue regarding the rules. Bear in mind, I wanted the rules for this contest to be simple and straight forward, counting on my contestants honesty & integrity, rather than a lot of rules I don’t have the time or the desire to enforce. The issue stems from the use of the word “your” in the rules pertaining entering the contest. There are some that feel “your” can be applied to a vehicle and hydraulic setup that no longer belongs to them. Said vehicle having either been sold, traded off, given away, etc. They would be wrong. See the examples below for the definition of the word “your”.
> 
> Babylon English-English
> ...


TTT Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 4 2008, 07:55 AM~9860493
> *Whats YOUR defention of a a street ride?Just so us people without common sense will know for next time.And what does there being more then one contest have t do with anything.Those 88 still would have changed the outcome of this contest.Just what i think it don't matter homie.Big ups to you for even doing this.
> *



My definition of a "street ride" is a car that is built for the main purpose of being driven, even if only occasionally. It may be shown and do well, but would not be considered a real "show car". While a "show car" to me is a car that is built to the very best of ones ability, pulling out all stops with time and money being no object, the ultimate goal being perfection. This car is not built to be driven except on or off an enclosed trailer, and preferably not even started, but pushed whenever possible. 

Having more than one contest gives the contestants another chance at winning an ADEX and gives the 88 another shot at voting for them.

Unless you have a crystal ball, you don't know what the outcome of this contest would be, much less if the outcome would have changed. Bottom line - whoever wins will be a worthy recipient!

Andy


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2008, 10:53 PM~9865981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

come on everyone who hasnt voted yet vote for blueouija


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 12:09 AM~9866793
> *come on everyone who hasnt voted yet vote for blueouija
> *


 :0  


I want to thank everyone who has voted for me.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 12:09 AM~9866793
> *come on everyone who hasnt voted yet vote for blueouija
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2008, 04:58 AM~9866670
> *My definition of a "street ride" is a car that is built for the main purpose of being driven, even if only occasionally. It may be shown and do well, but would not be considered a real "show car". While a "show car" to me is a car that is built to the very best of ones ability, pulling out all stops with time and money being no object, the ultimate goal being perfection. This car is not built to be driven except on or off an enclosed trailer, and preferably not even started, but pushed whenever possible.
> 
> Having more than one contest gives the contestants another chance at winning an ADEX and gives the 88 another shot at voting for them.
> ...


Well it's been days sence you took lac life off and if you put him back in now he would still be winning by 13 votes :0 :0 :0 (after days of voting), anyone With any common sence could see who really should have won this. :biggrin: And as far as the show cars that are never driven i don't think there are many of them on LIL.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 05:09 AM~9866793
> *come on everyone who hasnt voted yet vote for blueouija
> *


Dude i agree but you know how's gonna win this. :uh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

187 Regal [ 75 ] [16.34%] 

blueouija [ 75 ] [16.34%]


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2008, 10:02 AM~9868524
> *Dude i agree but you know how's gonna win this. :uh:
> *



yeah...well hopefully itll be like the super bowl and at the last min with 35 secs left blueouija will get a few more votes than him :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 10:15 AM~9868576
> *yeah...well hopefully itll be like the super bowl and at the last min with 35 secs left blueouija will get a few more votes than him :roflmao:
> *


funny comparison but I'm a Pats fan


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hey the patriots did good they just lost one game.,.....lol...jk.....but hey i dont like the giants either.....just think that tom brady is arrogant......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 5 2008, 10:19 AM~9868591
> *funny comparison but I'm a Pats fan
> *



i know man..i wanted brady to have the 4th ring to...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 5 2008, 12:53 PM~9869437
> *i know man..i wanted brady to have the 4th ring to...
> *


 :uh: 
only if you would listen to me once in awhile


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 5 2008, 08:01 AM~9868521
> *Well it's been days sence you took lac life off and if you put him back in now he would still be winning by 13 votes :0  :0  :0 (after days of voting),so if you have anyone had any common sence they could see how really should have won this. :biggrin: And as far as the show cars that are never driven i don't think there are many of them on LIL.
> *




I don't understand what are you trying to say?
Andy


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

you go mine rusty


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2008, 11:31 AM~9869631
> *I don't understand what are you trying to say?
> Andy
> *



i think he is saying he doesnt have any common sence? :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: This topic has taken a hell of a turn. lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 5 2008, 02:55 PM~9870135
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  This topic has taken a hell of a turn.  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

With this type of BULLSHIT, We'll be lucky to see another FREE ADEX DRAW :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

there we go i resized it


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 5 2008, 03:04 PM~9870191
> *With this type of BULLSHIT, We'll be lucky to see another FREE ADEX DRAW  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


exactly!!!


ohh well, it wouldnt be right if i entered anyway.







but still, this kind of thing can be good for this site, but it seems impossible for anything on the internet to be civilized.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 24 2008, 05:09 PM~9774130
> *:biggrin: Here is my setup, 64 Impala SS
> 
> Three ADEX's
> ...


this is the clean ass setup.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 01:20 PM~9870294
> *
> ohh well, it wouldnt be right if i entered anyway.
> 
> *



:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 

:roflmao: 








:uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 5 2008, 03:43 PM~9870459
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...



whats your point?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 01:47 PM~9870474
> *whats your point?
> *



That was just about one of the funniest posts I've ever read :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 5 2008, 03:49 PM~9870483
> *That was just about one of the funniest posts I've ever read  :biggrin:
> *


feel free to elaborate!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh shit.... lol


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 01:51 PM~9870498
> *feel free to elaborate!!!!
> *



You want me to break down HOW and WHY I think something is funny??? :dunno:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







That's even funnier :biggrin: ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 5 2008, 04:02 PM~9870567
> *You want me to break down HOW and WHY I think something is funny???  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> That's even funnier  :biggrin:  ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 02:03 PM~9870577
> *:uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



figure it out yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 02:24 PM~9870327
> *this is the clean ass setup.
> *




:biggrin: Thank You


----------



## individuals cc (Mar 13, 2002)

187 regal


----------



## ORLANDO CAR PARTS (Aug 27, 2007)

187 i agree


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I voted for soloco. his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.

One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk. 

Theres a few trunks that look like they were only halfway through the install when they took the pictures. You guys know who you are.

There is exactly 5 setups that I considered when submitting my vote. You guys know who you are too. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thanks for the votes...... :biggrin:


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

damn wish i could win free stuff


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 5 2008, 06:31 PM~9869631
> *I don't understand what are you trying to say?
> Andy
> *


anyone With any common sence could see who really should have won this. There you go my computer was fucking up this morning .


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...



i think Grimmis has a clean ass setup, personally.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

SOLOCO looks clean and very STREET :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm tired of the crying, stop waiting to win one, go buy em, fuck.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 5 2008, 10:07 PM~9874567
> *I'm tired of the crying, stop waiting to win one,  go buy em, fuck.
> *


NOBODY CRYING over here D U I boy


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

What you ant got no stripes, you aint tryin hard enough :biggrin: 

Go hard, or go home...lol


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn im up to 5 votes
look at me go!
wooooooo
haha


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

dui boy :dunno:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

fucken kid's


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

wha, kids. please....


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

the ones on my space


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

WOW, we must be on different pages. 

My comment was directed to the people that are bitching when someone is giving a free valve away. Seems like no matter what someone does (Andy) some one has to bitch about it. They are badd ass valves, I have two chrome and polished super duties, I'm saying fuck bitching, go out and buy em.

When you hit me back with the d u i thing, I thought you were making reference to a dui I got a couple years back. I thought you knew me, but I didn't recognize your screen name. I was just poking fun at myself with the dui. I guess you were referencing my signature.It's obvious now,I don't know you. 

As far as the kid thing, wish I was, been a long time ago, and your right about the myspace, it's my wishing I was still young enough to be on there.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

dont trip homie its all good


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 02:43 AM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2008, 02:47 PM~9870474
> *whats your point?
> *


what are you gonna enter with ur fucking wheelchair crippy?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 6 2008, 01:10 AM~9875143
> *what are you gonna enter with ur fucking wheelchair crippy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 09:43 PM~9872969
> *
> 
> Theres a few trunks that look like they were only halfway through the install when they took the pictures.  You guys know who you are.
> ...


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 6 2008, 08:45 AM~9876320
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *



get some of those Eternal Rollerz boys in here to give you a few votes...thats how he did it you might as well use your boys to lol


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

I voted for the ride that looked most broke in there pic, trying to help a poor rider out!


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...


Thanks bro    :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Feb 6 2008, 11:29 AM~9877029
> *TTT
> 
> *



that looks damn nice bro...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 6 2008, 10:38 AM~9876706
> *get some of those Eternal Rollerz boys in here to give you a few votes...thats how he did it you might as well use your boys to lol
> *


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 6 2008, 10:37 AM~9877083
> *that looks damn nice bro...
> *




:biggrin: Thank You


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Feb 6 2008, 01:28 PM~9877732
> *:biggrin: Thank You
> *


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...



dude you know what i tried not to say anything about this but i just kept readin it over and over again so i decided to add my comments......Yeah so what i have alot of hardline in my trunk....what the hell does it matter to you. I have never made a comment about any of your cars....and if you remember correctly one of them came down here.....I had the pleasure of disassembling that 64 of yours and i dont think you need to be commenting on what other peoples stuff looks like. Maybe i need to put air on the regal and rattle can the underside of my car. that sounds like a swell idea. while im at it i might as well krylon the engine bay while im at it. In case you didnt read, there is gonna be many more contests so all these people will have plenty of opportunities to try to score a dump. No need to start bashing peoples setups. I never started running my mouth about anyones setup. why cant all of you do the same.........


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2008, 04:48 PM~9879005
> *dude you know what i tried not to say anything about this but i just kept readin it over and over again so i decided to add my comments......Yeah so what i have alot of hardline in my trunk....what the hell does it matter to you. I have never made a comment about any of your cars....and if you remember correctly one of them came down here.....I had the pleasure of disassembling that 64 of yours and i dont think you need to be commenting on what other peoples stuff looks like. Maybe i need to put air on the regal and rattle can the underside of my car. that sounds like a swell idea. while im at it i might as well krylon the engine bay while im at it. In case you didnt read, there is gonna be many more contests so all these people will have plenty of opportunities to try to score a dump. No need to start bashing peoples setups. I never started running my mouth about anyones setup. why cant all of you do the same.........
> *


I dont get what my Krylon'd frame and your 300 feet of hardline have to do with one another? I didnt enter it in any "best frame" contests so....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 06:11 PM~9879172
> *I dont get what my Krylon'd frame and your 300 feet of hardline have to do with one another?  I didnt enter it in any "best frame" contests so....
> *



No but you sold that rigged up car like it was worth something. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL


TIMDOGOWNED DAMN


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

2 More days russ  YOOU CAN DEWWW IT :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 03:11 PM~9879172
> *I dont get what my Krylon'd frame and your 300 feet of hardline have to do with one another?  I didnt enter it in any "best frame" contests so....
> *



its all good bro different strokes for different folks....good to see you got a cool head about it though......if i would have said that to anyone else, i would have a gang load of people off here tryin to talk smack. it will be changing soon enough though....if you want i can mail them to you.....lol....jk :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2008, 07:19 PM~9880002
> *its all good bro different strokes for different folks....good to see you got a cool head about it though......if i would have said that to anyone else, i would have a gang load of people off here tryin to talk smack. it will be changing soon enough though....if you want i can mail them to you.....lol....jk :biggrin:
> *



It's all good Russ. Shit talkin keeps people motivated. If you met me, you'd take a lot of the shit I say entirely different. 


Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 06:37 PM~9880128
> *It's all good Russ.  Shit talkin keeps people motivated.  If you met me, you'd take a lot of the shit I say entirely different.
> Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9880128
> *It's all good Russ.  Shit talkin keeps people motivated.   If you met me, you'd take a lot of the shit I say entirely different.
> Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 



:biggrin: I love you guys. lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 07:37 PM~9880128
> *It's all good Russ.  Shit talkin keeps people motivated.   If you met me, you'd take a lot of the shit I say entirely different.
> Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:
> *


yeah dans a cool mofo, he also knows kung fu


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2008, 07:43 PM~9872969
> *I voted for soloco.  his setup (to me anyway) kills the rest of them that are up there.
> 
> One of those trunks looks like someone didnt have a tube cutter so they just kept bending a 20 foot piece of tube until it was bent though to fit in the trunk.
> ...


dan thats a :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 05:37 PM~9880128
> *It's all good Russ.  Shit talkin keeps people motivated.  If you met me, you'd take a lot of the shit I say entirely different.
> Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:
> *



oh believe me you would be the same with me....im sure there are plenty of people on here that would tell you i love to bullshit around.....lol...its all in fun though.....and tim has been keepin ol patches on the streets if thats credit for having a car on the street....cause if it werent for him my car would be done for......lol :biggrin: thanks slimdog.....lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9882080
> *oh believe me you would be the same with me....im sure there are plenty of people on here that would tell you i love to bullshit around.....lol...its all in fun though.....and tim has been keepin ol patches on the streets if thats credit for having a car on the street....cause if it werent for him my car would be done for......lol :biggrin: thanks slimdog.....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


does that mean tim gets the adex if you win...

What a pal!

j/k :cheesy: i had to :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 PM~9882080
> *oh believe me you would be the same with me....im sure there are plenty of people on here that would tell you i love to bullshit around.....lol...its all in fun though.....and tim has been keepin ol patches on the streets if thats credit for having a car on the street....cause if it werent for him my car would be done for......lol :biggrin: thanks slimdog.....lol.... :biggrin:
> *


I know... Tim busts his ass to help out his friends. When y'all gonna return the favor :tongue:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

IF thats a big IF.........but if i do......heeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll no he already has one.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 08:53 PM~9882132
> *I know... Tim busts his ass to help out his friends.  When y'all gonna return the favor  :tongue:
> *



i have logged my fair share of time at his shop......doin some grindin and stuff like that,.....lol......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2008, 10:53 PM~9882138
> *IF thats a big IF.........but if i do......heeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll no he already has one.....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

*fullyclownin*





Waddup Perry! :biggrin:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

can we get an adex raffle goin on :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

x2


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 6 2008, 08:37 PM~9880128
> *Hey Tim, you had a car on the streets in the last decade? :cheesy:
> *



I was trying to figure that out the other day and I think was 2003  . And Russ does help, but it has been almost a decade also.  I am getting close on a few things so we will see what happens in the next couple weeks.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2008, 05:40 AM~9884703
> *I was trying to figure that out the other day and I think was 2003   .  And Russ does help, but it has been almost a decade also.    I am getting close on a few things so we will see what happens in the next couple weeks.
> *


just be sure to use Adex, I know you got them!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2008, 08:45 AM~9884794
> *just be sure to use Adex, I know you got them!!!
> *



:dunno: ADEX?????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam if lac life hadnt got the boot he would still be in the lead....he would be well over 100 votes by now i bet....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 11:33 AM~9885365
> *dam if lac life hadnt got the boot he would still be in the lead....he would be well over 100 votes by now i bet....
> *



But he did get the boot so.......... :dunno:


----------



## 68chevy2 (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 09:33 AM~9885365
> *dam if lac life hadnt got the boot he would still be in the lead....he would be well over 100 votes by now i bet....
> *


x2 he got shafted :angry:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuck let it go allready.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

still talking about it is like kicking a dead horse let it go :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2008, 08:13 AM~9884838
> *:dunno:  ADEX?????
> *


yeah, ADEX.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Feb 7 2008, 09:56 PM~9890409
> *still talking about it is like kicking a dead horse let it go :uh:
> *


talking about it is still talking about it.

:biggrin: 


what are we talking about?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Can we get a contest for some Italians?? Hook a mothafucka up!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 7 2008, 01:50 PM~9886586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 8 2008, 04:49 AM~9891751
> *:tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears::tears:
> *


Damn 5 days later and they fi :biggrin: :0 nally passed 88.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

bump for TEAM ADEX...


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

If I didn't vote for mine I would have voted for this one


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

When is this all over?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah i dont know whats goin on around here but iknow all the sudden alot of my posts are getting deleted.....

i dont care to get beat fair but something fishy is going on


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2008, 02:29 PM~9895852
> *yeah i dont know whats goin on around here but iknow all the sudden alot of my posts are getting deleted.....
> 
> i dont care to get beat fair but something fishy is going on
> *



even if your posts get deleted its not going to effect the amount of votes you go from other users


----------



## 68chevy2 (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2008, 01:29 PM~9895852
> *yeah i dont know whats goin on around here but iknow all the sudden alot of my posts are getting deleted.....
> 
> i dont care to get beat fair but something fishy is going on
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i'm voting for someone that dont already have an **ADEX....*

*it woud be like a little kid getting their first bike on X-mas...

i think getting your first ADEX would be a great moment for anyone ,but i'm only one vote..

i have read alot of BS over this one ADEX...

ANDY IS JUST TRYING TO DO SOMETHING NICE FOR EVERYONE, and we get tons and tons of BS.... thats what happen when you give free stuff away...lol *


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2008, 03:53 PM~9896430
> *i'm voting for someone that dont already have an ADEX....
> 
> it woud be like a little kid getting their first  bike on X-mas...
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 8 2008, 02:55 PM~9896435
> *
> *



yeah, would you buy lance armstrong a bike for his birthday? no!

but not everyone thinks like that.

lol they just showed a commercial for a flooring and countertop company having a ugliest 70s kitchen contest. reminded me of this.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2008, 03:53 PM~9896430
> *i'm voting for someone that dont already have an ADEX....
> 
> *


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Just an FYI: the poll closes at midnight tonight (11PM pacific) so if anyone still hasn't voted, now is your last chance.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9896430
> *i'm voting for someone that dont already have an ADEX....
> 
> it woud be like a little kid getting their first  bike on X-mas...
> ...


x2. I am going to be giving away 4 free airbags soon, and I want to see it go to somebody who is building a project or somebody who is going to USE them. I dont want to see it in the for sale section the next day and the guy goes and blows the money on cheep booze and sluts at a strip club lol.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Since this contest is wrapping up tonight I thought it would be nice to thank Andy for putting this on for all of us on layitlow. There are many nice setups entered in here and no matter who wins they are ALL worthy setups.

I see a lot of talk on here about who is more deserving of winning this contest if they have an Adex in their setup already or not. After reading the rules to the contest this is not even criteria for judging the contest on here. But if you do feel that way I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen. 

Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me. 

Good luck to everyone entered in the contest and Thanks again to Andy for putting this contest on.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 03:01 PM~9897160
> *Since this contest is wrapping up tonight I thought it would be nice to thank Andy for putting this on for all of us on layitlow. There are many nice setups entered in here and no matter who wins they are ALL worthy setups.
> *


x's 2 uffin: you guys got some nice trunk set up uffin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9896430
> *i'm voting for someone that dont already have an ADEX....
> 
> it woud be like a little kid getting their first  bike on X-mas...
> ...


x2


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 04:01 PM~9897160
> *Since this contest is wrapping up tonight I thought it would be nice to thank Andy for putting this on for all of us on layitlow. There are many nice setups entered in here and no matter who wins they are ALL worthy setups.
> 
> I see a lot of talk on here about who is more deserving of winning this contest if they have an Adex in their setup already or not.  After reading the rules to the contest this is not even criteria for judging the contest on here. But if you do feel that way I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen.
> ...


cool :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 06:01 PM~9897160
> *Since this contest is wrapping up tonight I thought it would be nice to thank Andy for putting this on for all of us on layitlow. There are many nice setups entered in here and no matter who wins they are ALL worthy setups.
> 
> I see a lot of talk on here about who is more deserving of winning this contest if they have an Adex in their setup already or not.  After reading the rules to the contest this is not even criteria for judging the contest on here. But if you do feel that way I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CarnEVIL (Jun 27, 2004)

187 gets my vote cuz he is one cool regal driver


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

tied for the lead...lol... what do you do in case of a tie???


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2008, 02:29 PM~9895852
> *yeah i dont know whats goin on around here but iknow all the sudden alot of my posts are getting deleted.....
> 
> i dont care to get beat fair but something fishy is going on
> *


 :0


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CarnEVIL_@Feb 8 2008, 06:47 PM~9898360
> *187 gets my vote cuz he is one cool regal driver
> *


and he needs the adex
















so he can give it to me :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man this has turned out to be a close popularity contest lol...i wonder how many friends 187 will pull out at the last minute :dunno:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 8 2008, 09:52 PM~9898820
> *man this has turned out to be a close popularity contest lol...i wonder how many friends 187 will pull out at the last minute :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hmmmmmmmmm the coments are interesting in here,very interesting,actually where would blueouija put the adex if he won?(oops wrong name )


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

open your eyes homeis :uh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Feb 8 2008, 06:01 PM~9897160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 8 2008, 10:42 PM~9899222
> *open your eyes homeis :uh:
> *


no doubt son...100 ft of hardline for 2 pumps doesn't make any sense..that kid must got mad friends, homie


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah i see that now sorry bro i spent way to long reading in to this shit ....what a fuckin waste!

honestly if the dump is going to your dad for doing what dads do then the pic should be of that set up .

yes russ is my boy but i voted for some one else who pmed me askin for my vote before i saw russ was in the contest .... :dunno: seems the guys who are blastin folks for voting in on russ are just as much hypin other entries so what is the diff?



by the way good luck to all you guys ( way late obviously ) i am sure everyone feels the deserve it ...very nice lookin set up in there


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

go russ 



i hope you win 







and yes he got a lot of freinds LOL


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2008, 11:30 PM~9899643
> *go russ
> i hope you win
> and yes he got a lot of freinds  LOL
> *


dam right he does :roflmao:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the votes! It has been 2 weeks and the voting is now closed.

Andy will get in touch with the winner.


----------

